#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  خبر عاجل هنيئا يا مسلمين الشيخ ابي مصعب يهنىء الشيخ اسامه ببدايه انهيار امريكا

## شعيله

عاجل الشيخ ابي مصعب يهنىء الشيخ اسامه ببدايه انهيار امريكا 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذي جعل لكل شيء سببا ، فقصم الظالمين وقتلهم بددا ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، الذي أعلى بالسيف راية ، وبلغ بالجهاد حجة وآية ، وعلى اله وصحبه أولي العلم والدراية.
وبعد:
قال تعالى{... وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ تُصِيبُهُم بِمَا صَنَعُواْ قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِّن دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ}سورة الرعد اية 31
هنيئا لامة الاسلام ،وشيخها المجاهد أسامة ابي عبد الله ، وأميرنا الملة محمد عمر ، والشيخ أيمن الظواهري ، هنيئا لاهل الفلوجة والقائم وحديثة والكرابلة ، هنيئا لاهلنا في فلسطين ، هنيئا لامة الاسلام وبشراها بدمار رأس الكفر امريكا ، فها هي بوادر الانهيار بادية عليها ، كل يوم تحل عليهم القوارع او قريبا من ديارهم ، { فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ} ، {وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُون}
بالامس القريب َتضرب امريكا من تشاء وتقتل من تشاء وتجوع من تشاء ، واليوم تستجدي النفط والغذاء ، فقد حلت غارت الله على امريكا ، واجيبت دعوة المظلومين ، {فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ (11) وَفَجَّرْنَا الْأَرْضَ عُيُونًا فَالْتَقَى الْمَاء عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ}سورة القمرآية 12
فالله الله بالدعاء يا أمة الحبيب محمد"صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، فقد لاحت بشائر النصر في الافق ، ونزل غضب الجبار على القوم الظالمين ، فقد بلغ قتلاهم الآلاف ، وخسائرهم المليارات ، فالدعاء الدعاء لنصرة دينكم ، بأيدي المجاهدين أو بمدد من الله { وَنَحْنُ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَن يُصِيبَكُمُ اللّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِّنْ عِندِهِ أَوْ بِأَيْدِينَا فَتَرَبَّصُواْ إِنَّا مَعَكُم مُّتَرَبِّصُونَ}سورة التوبة آية 52
فان عجز اهل الارض من المسلمين عن الذود عن دينهم ، فان ربك للظالمين لبالمرصاد 
وهذا نداء الى طواغيت العرب : ها هي غارات العزيز المنتقم ، تتوالى على الظالمين ، خسف وطوفان وأعاصير ، وجنود الرحمن من المجاهدين ، يتخطفون أعداء الله في كل مكان ، وجندُ آخرون { وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَمَا هِيَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْبَشَرِ} ، { قُلْ يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُواْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَن تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدِّارِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ } 
اللهم عليك برأس الكفر امريكا 
اللهم احصهم عددا واقتلهم بددا ولا تغادر منهم احدا
اللهم عذبهم بايدينا وبعذاب من عندك يارب العالمين 
اللهم ارسل عليهم الطوفان والخسف يارب العالمين
اللهم فك قيد اسرانا اللهم فك اسر أخواتنا في سجون الصليبيين وأذنابهم 
اللهم انصر المجاهدين في كل مكان
اللهم احفظ قادة الجهاد والمجاهدين أبي عبد الله أسامة والملة محمد عمر والشيخ أيمن الظواهري 
اللهم من اراد بهم سوءا فاجعل دائرة السوء تدور عليه حتي ينحر نفسه بيديه يارب العالمين
اللهم منزل الكتاب مجري السحاب هازم الاحزاب اهزمهم وانصرنا عليهم
اللهم منزل الكتاب مجري السحاب هازم الاحزاب اهزمهم وانصرنا عليهم
اللهم منزل الكتاب مجري السحاب هازم الاحزاب اهزمهم وانصرنا عليهم
وفي الختام 
{ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْقُرَى نَقُصُّهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْهَا قَآئِمٌ وَحَصِيدٌ ، وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـكِن ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَمَا أَغْنَتْ عَنْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمُ الَّتِي يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ لِّمَّا جَاء أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ ، وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ}سورة هود آية 100-102
والحمد لله رب العالمين
تنظيم القاعدة في بلاد الرافدين الاحد30 من رجب 1426الموافق 4/9/2005 


اختكم 

شعيله 

فلسطين 

جنين القسام

----------


## قلب الليل

اللهم امين
اللهم امين
اللهم امين
بارك الله فيك اختنا الرائعه
سيري أنار الله دربك وثبت خطاك


فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَأَشْهِدُوا ذَوَيْ عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ لِلَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَن كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا (2)
ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا

وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا (3)
ومن يتكول على الله فهو حسبه

وَاللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِن نِّسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ وَأُوْلَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا (4)
ومن يتق الله يجعل له من امره يسرا
سورة الطلاق


إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَانتَصَرُوا مِن بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُوا وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ (227)
سورة الشعراء
وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون

----------


## eslamko_86

الللهم آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يين وشكرا ليك شعيله على النقل الطيب

----------


## شعيله

> اللهم امين
> اللهم امين
> اللهم امين
> بارك الله فيك اختنا الرائعه
> سيري أنار الله دربك وثبت خطاك
> 
> 
> فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَأَشْهِدُوا ذَوَيْ عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ لِلَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَن كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا (2)
> ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا
> ...


 


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## شعيله

> الللهم آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يين وشكرا ليك شعيله على النقل الطيب


 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## sea_wolf

اللهم امين 
اللهم قوينا واعزونا بدينك  حتى نستطكيع ان ننصر دينك يا الله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ربنا قادر على كل شىء 

ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوعدنا بالشهادة فى سبيله ان شاء الله قريبا 

فلندعو جميعا ولنجعل هذه أمنية حياتنا أن يتوفانا الله شهداء 



وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه ان شاء الله تعالى 


لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 

ولا تنسوا ذكرا الله أبدا 

أخوك فى الله أشرف 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## شعيله

> اللهم امين 
> اللهم قوينا واعزونا بدينك حتى نستطكيع ان ننصر دينك يا الله


 

اللهم امييييييييييييين





اختكم



شعيله




فلسطين




جنين



الابطال

----------


## شعيله

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *ربنا قادر على كل شىء* 
> 
> *ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوعدنا بالشهادة فى سبيله ان شاء الله قريبا* 
> 
> *فلندعو جميعا ولنجعل هذه أمنية حياتنا أن يتوفانا الله شهداء* 
> 
> 
> ...


 

حياك الله اخي الفاضل


اختك 


شعيله


فلسطين


جنين

الشهداء

----------


## karimelmsry

الأعاصير والبراكين ظواهر طبيعية بحتة لها أماكن وتوقيتات محددة قد تتفاوت قوة أو ضعفاً، لذا لا يجوز اعتبار ما حدث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية غضباً إلهياً واستجابة لدعوات المسلمين عليهم، وإلا لكان المسلمون أكثر من تعرض للغضب الإلهي بسبب أعاصير بنجلاديش وسيريلانكا وزلازل إيران والتدافع المميت في العراق، إضافة إلى الفقر والجهل والمرض والتخلف بكل أنواعه! ما أكثر ما سنسمع من انتهازيي الفرص للضحك على السذج وناقصي التفكير وفاقديه!

----------


## الصاعق

انا لا ادري ما هي مناسبة ذكر المجرم بن لادن ومساعده المجرم الصغير الزرقاوي في هذه المناسبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولماذا هو خبر عاجل ؟؟؟

في يوم من الأيام سيأتي يوم الحساب على دماء المسلمين المسفوكة بأيدي هؤلاء واتمنى من الله ألا يتأخر

اللهم ارحم ضحايا شرم الشيخ وطابا 

اللهم ارحم العراقيين الذين قتلوا اثناء تأيدتهم لأصواتهم في الإنتخابات 

اللهم اغفر للضالين منا واهدهم

----------


## الصاعق

> الأعاصير والبراكين ظواهر طبيعية بحتة لها أماكن وتوقيتات محددة قد تتفاوت قوة أو ضعفاً، لذا لا يجوز اعتبار ما حدث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية غضباً إلهياً واستجابة لدعوات المسلمين عليهم، وإلا لكان المسلمون أكثر من تعرض للغضب الإلهي بسبب أعاصير بنجلاديش وسيريلانكا وزلازل إيران والتدافع المميت في العراق، إضافة إلى الفقر والجهل والمرض والتخلف بكل أنواعه! ما أكثر ما سنسمع من انتهازيي الفرص للضحك على السذج وناقصي التفكير وفاقديه!


اخي الكريم 

*بصرف النظر عن رأيك فلي تعليقك. فليس من حقك ان تتهم أعضاء المنتدى وغن اختلفت معهم في الفكر بانهم من السذج وناقصي التفكير وفاقديه. والأولى ان تبين بالحجة وتدفع باللتي هي احسن وتوضح بيانك عليهم* 

*لك كل الشكر*

----------


## المفكر

*هل علمنا الإسلام أن نشمت حتى في أعدائنا؟*

*هل علمنا الإسلام أن نفرح في مصائب الناس؟*
*اللهم لا شماته* 
*ثم لم ننصب بن لادن والزرقاوي أمراء*

*ماذا فعلوا لنا غير الخراب والدمار داخل بلادنا*

*وغير أنهم وضعوا للأجنبي الذريعة بدخول بلاد المسلمين كأفغانستان والعراق*

*غير أنهم أباحوا دماء الأبرياء من المسلمين وغيرهم من من لم يفعلوا ما يضرنا يوما من الأيام*

*غير أنهم قدموا لكل العالم صورة بغيضة عن الإسلام والمسلمين*

*هل هؤلاء هم القدوة*

*اللهم أصلح حالنا وأهدى الضاين منا*

----------


## أم نور

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا بن لادن واتباعه لا ينتموا الى الاسلام وتعاليمه فى شئ انهم استباحوا دماء المسلمون فى اماكن كثيرة وليس هذا فى من اسلامنا الحنيف فى شئ
ثانيا ما حدث فى امريكا كارثه طبيعيه والطبيعة ليس لها علاقة بالاحداث الجاريه 
ثالثا يا جماعة الم يكن فى هذه المدينه اطفال ونساء وشيوخ لا حول لهم ولا قوة  الم يزور سيدنا محمد اليهودى الذى كان يلقى عليه القمامة عندما مرض ولم يدعى عليه بل دعا له بالهداية ولم يشمت فى مرضه 
هذه هى تعاليم ديننا الحنيف الهم اهدهم واهدنا الى سواء السبيل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إقرأوا معى السطور التالية
ولا تتعجلوا الحكم قبل أن تقرأوا تعقيبى النهائى
[frame="2 80"][frame="2 80"]


> *للجبال ملائكة موكَّلة بِها، وقد أرسل الله ملك الجبال إلى عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يستأمره في إهلاك أهل مكة، عن عائشة أنّها قالت للنبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: هل أتى عليك يوم كان أشدَّ من يوم أحد؟ قال: ((لقد لقيت من قومك ما لقيت، وكان أشد ما لقيت منهم يوم العقبة؛ إذ عرضت نفسي على ابن عبد ياليل بن عبد كلال، فلم يجبني إلى ما أردتُ. فانطلقت وأنا مهموم على وجهي، فلم أستفق إلاّ وأنا بقرن الثعالب، فرفعت رأسي، فإذا أنا بسحابة قد أظلتني، فنظرت فإذا فيها جبريل، فنادانِي فقال: إنّ الله قد سمع قول قومك لك، وما ردُّوا عليك، وقد بعث إليك ملك الجبال لتأمره بما شئتَ فيهم. فناداني ملك الجبال، فسلَّم عليَّ، ثم قال: يا محمد، فقال: ذلك فيما شئت، إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم الأخشبين، فقال النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابِهم مَن يعبد الله وحده لا يشرك به شيئًا))([1]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ([1])   أخرجه البخاري في بدء الخلق، باب ذكر الملائكة (3231).*


[/frame][/frame]

*من سيفهم من هذه الواقعة أن للجبال ملائكة موكلة بها يمكن أن تطبق بها على العباد
وأن الله يمكن أن يسخر جنوده المجندة  لإنزال العقوبة على بعض الأقوام (وهذا حق لا مراء فيه)
سيفهم نصف المغزى من تلك الحادثة من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة

أما من سليفت نظره ويهتم كثيرا بأخلاق الرسول الكريم صلوات ربى وتسليمه عليه
ورفضه إنزال العقوبة بأعدائه الذين آذوه وسلطوا عليه غلمانهم ونسائهم يقذفونه بالحجارة حتى أدموا قدمى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فسيرى الموقف من جميع زواياه

يجب علينا ألا نفعل نفس ما فعله الأقوام الذين حقت عليهم من الله العقوبة وباؤوا بغضبه وبسخطه
كما يجب علينا أن نتأسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى رفض البطش بأعداءه مع قدرته على ذلك
لذلك فأولى بنا ألا نشمت فيهم مع عجزنا على دفع الأذى عن أنفسنا*

----------


## شعيله

> الأعاصير والبراكين ظواهر طبيعية بحتة لها أماكن وتوقيتات محددة قد تتفاوت قوة أو ضعفاً، لذا لا يجوز اعتبار ما حدث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية غضباً إلهياً واستجابة لدعوات المسلمين عليهم، وإلا لكان المسلمون أكثر من تعرض للغضب الإلهي بسبب أعاصير بنجلاديش وسيريلانكا وزلازل إيران والتدافع المميت في العراق، إضافة إلى الفقر والجهل والمرض والتخلف بكل أنواعه! ما أكثر ما سنسمع من انتهازيي الفرص للضحك على السذج وناقصي التفكير وفاقديه!


 
اولا اخي العزيز انا لست انتهازيه وارجو التلطف في انتقاء اللالفاظ
 وافتخر كل الفخر باني مسلمه

واحيطك علماً بأني طالبه جامعيه ولست بجاهله 

اختكم

شعيله

فلسطين

جنين الشهداء

----------


## شعيله

> انا لا ادري ما هي مناسبة ذكر المجرم بن لادن ومساعده المجرم الصغير الزرقاوي في هذه المناسبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولماذا هو خبر عاجل ؟؟؟
> 
> في يوم من الأيام سيأتي يوم الحساب على دماء المسلمين المسفوكة بأيدي هؤلاء واتمنى من الله ألا يتأخر
> 
> اللهم ارحم ضحايا شرم الشيخ وطابا 
> 
> اللهم ارحم العراقيين الذين قتلوا اثناء تأيدتهم لأصواتهم في الإنتخابات 
> ...


اولاً شيخنا المناضل نصره الله اسامه بن لادن ليس بمجرم وشيخنا الزرقاوي ليس بمجرم ولا يجوز ان تتهم من يجاهدون لاعلاء كلمة الله بالمجرمين وعلمهم عند الله 

بغض النظر عن طريقة جهادهم ان كانت صح ام خطأ لكن اتمنى كل العرب والمسلمين يجاهدون لاعلاء كلمة لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

اللهم ارحم ضحايا شرم الشيخ وطابا المسلمين منهم

اللهم ارحم العراقيين المسلمين منهم

واللهم اغفر لكل ضال بيننا

----------


## شعيله

> اخي الكريم 
> 
> *بصرف النظر عن رأيك فلي تعليقك. فليس من حقك ان تتهم أعضاء المنتدى وغن اختلفت معهم في الفكر بانهم من السذج وناقصي التفكير وفاقديه. والأولى ان تبين بالحجة وتدفع باللتي هي احسن وتوضح بيانك عليهم* 
> 
> *لك كل الشكر*


 
اشكرك اخي الصاعق كل الشكر على موقفك الرائع


اختك


شعيله


فلسطين

جنين

الرجال

----------


## شعيله

> *هل علمنا الإسلام أن نشمت حتى في أعدائنا؟*
> 
> *هل علمنا الإسلام أن نفرح في مصائب الناس؟*
> *اللهم لا شماته* 
> *ثم لم ننصب بن لادن والزرقاوي أمراء*
> 
> *ماذا فعلوا لنا غير الخراب والدمار داخل بلادنا*
> 
> *وغير أنهم وضعوا للأجنبي الذريعة بدخول بلاد المسلمين كأفغانستان والعراق*
> ...


اولا علمنا الاسلام ان نقف بجانب المظلومين وليس بجانب الظالم وان نناصر اخواننا المسلمين لا نقف ضدهم وكل مسلم خائن يستحق القتل وهم لم يبيحوا دماء المسلمين والمسلم الذي يموت برصاصة اخيه الخاظئه اثناء الحرب فهو شهيد


وتسأل ماذا فعلوا .......هم الوحيدين من بعد سلفنا الصالح من قال للصليبيين لا من قالها غيرهم؟

بالله عليك اجبني 

ماذا فعلت انت؟

هل حاولت يوم ان تقف بجانب عربي تم ظلمه من الغرب؟

هل تبرعت بدم او بمال للمجاهدين اينما كانوا؟

هل صليت ركعتين لله تعالى لتدعوا للمسلمين بالنصر؟

اخي ارجو منك قبل ان تقيم احد ان الانسان يقيم نفسه وبارك الله بامرءً عرف قدر نفسه


اختكم


شعيله 

فلسطين

جنين الشهداء
جنين الرجال
جنين الابطال
جنين القسام

----------


## waeltk

> *هل علمنا الإسلام أن نشمت حتى في أعدائنا؟*
> 
> *هل علمنا الإسلام أن نفرح في مصائب الناس؟*
> *اللهم لا شماته* 
> *ثم لم ننصب بن لادن والزرقاوي أمراء*
> 
> *ماذا فعلوا لنا غير الخراب والدمار داخل بلادنا*
> 
> *وغير أنهم وضعوا للأجنبي الذريعة بدخول بلاد المسلمين كأفغانستان والعراق*
> ...


 
*اتفق معاك تماما احنا مش مفروض نشمت في اي حد وبعدين دول فيهوم ناس كتير ابرياء ومالهومش في السياسه وكمان ابرياء احنا مش مفروض نحكم علي الشعب بسياسه دولته ولا كنا كرهنا كل العراقين لما صدام احتل الكويت الناس مجبره علي اتباع نظام الدوله وبعدين 100% منهم معملوهوم غسيل مخ عن طريق وسائل الاعلام المريكيه التابعه للدوله وكمان لو كانو بيكرهو المسلمين فده بسبب ان ناس ادعو الاسلام وعملو ارهاب في العالم وعكسو صوره غلط عن الاسلام واجبنا نصلحها مش نخليها اسؤ ذنبهم ايه ضحايا شرم الشيخ والتحرير وطابا هوه الاسلا م قال ان احنا نضرب الناس كده !! انا عن نفسي بحاول اصل المفاهيم الخاطئه عند كل الاجانب الي اعرفهم عن الاسلام مفرود يكون لينا دعايه ايجابيه الاسلام دين سلام مش عنف*

*-11 سبتمبر ضرت امريكا اكتر ولا المسلمين* 
*طبعا المسلمين اسفرت عن الحرب علي افعانستان و العراق و اضطهاد المسليمين و الفكره ان احنا ارهابين وقتل وقطع عيش مسلمين اكتر و الاتاذي منها كان ناس ابرياء معظمهم ملوش في السياسه*

*-احداث لندن*
*طفله عربيه مسلمه عندها حوالي 10 سنين  ماتت ذنبها ايه*

*-شرم الشيخ*

*مصرين اكتر ماتو وشردو وحتي الاجانب ذنبهوم ايه جيين يقضو اجازه في بلد ولو كانو بيكرهوا الاسلام ولا العرب ماكانوش حم هتا وكانو راحو اسرائيل ولا حتي جنوب شرق اسيا ولا اي دول اخري*

*لا للأرهاب باسم الاسلام*

----------


## الصاعق

*[font=Verdana]*


> *شعيله**]**اولاً شيخنا**المناضل نصره الله اسامه بن لادن ليس بمجرم وشيخنا الزرقاوي ليس بمجرم ولا يجوز ان**تتهم من يجاهدون لاعلاء كلمة الله بالمجرمين وعلمهم عند الله*





> *بغض النظر عن طريقة جهادهم ان**كانت صح ام خطأ لكن اتمنى كل العرب والمسلمين يجاهدون لاعلاء كلمة لا اله الا الله**محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *اللهم ارحم ضحايا شرم الشيخ**وطابا المسلمين منهم*
> 
> *اللهم ارحم العراقيين**المسلمين منهم*
> 
> *واللهم اغفر لكل ضال**بيننا*






*يا أختي الفاضلة*





*أعلنت فصائل القاعدة* *مسؤليتها عن العمليات التي وقعت في مصر فماذا تنتظرين ان يكون رأيي في زعيم القاعدة**؟ سيكون من الظلم ان اقول مثلاً ان مافعله بن لادن في افغانستان في حقبة الاحتلال* *السوفيتي ليس بجهاد. لكن المتابع لتطور الفكر الفقهي لتنظيم القاعدة يستطيع بسهولة**ان يضع خطاً يفصل بين مرحلتين في تاريخ التنظيم*



*الأولى هي مرحلة ما قبل* *أيمن الظواهري . مرحلة الجهاد ضد السوفيت .في هذه المرحلة بداء التنظيم بهدف اخراج* *السوفيت من افغانستان ثم بعد الاحتلال العراقي للكويت وحرب التحرير الثانية اتخذ**التنظيم هدفاً اخرهو اخراج القوات الأجنبية من الجزيرة العربية . هذه الأهداف لها* *دوافعها االدينية والوطنية الممكن تبريرها ولم نسمع وقتها بعمليات يجريها التنظيم ضد* *مسلمين ابداً**.*





*المرحلة الثانية في* *منتصف التسعينات وهي مرحلة الظواهري. لقد فر الظواهري من مصر بعد ان ضيقت قوات الأمن* *الخناق عليه وبعد سلسة عمليات قذرة جداً استهدف فيه االشعب المصري نتيجة فقه* *التنظيم ( جماعة الجهاد - اسماً بالطبع ) والقائل بتكفير الحكومة والمتعاملين معها**مما يعني ضمناً تكفير الشعب كذلك . ومن فكر التكفير المتطرف استحل التنظيم دماء**ا لمسلمين في حوادث شهيرة مثل القنبلة التي وضعوها امام مجمع التحرير وهو مجمع* *الخدمات الحكومية الذي يتجمهر عليه الاف من المصريين البسطاء يومياً والذين راحوا* *ضحية لهذه القنبلة الغادرة . وقنبلة اخرى زرعوها بشارع شبرا امام مدرسة ابتدائية ولا**حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم . كما قاموا بتفجير السفارة المصرية بباكستان* *بمن فيها؟؟؟؟ بدعوى الجهاد. لم اتم بحمد الله القضاء على التنظيم في مصر نجح* *ايمن الظواهري في الهروب إلى افغانستان حيث استضافه بن لادن . من غير المنكور أن* *توجهاتتنظيم القاعدة قد تغيرت من جماعة مقاومة إلى جماعة إرهابية قذرة** تتبنى فكر تنظيم الجهاد.*



*انظري يااختي الفاضلة*



*قنبلة تم تفجيرها في* *شارع الأزهر اودت بحياة العديد من المصريين البسطاء اعلن تنظيم القاعدة في وادي* *النيل عن مسئوليته لها ثم ثنى هذا التنظيم بعمليات طابا وشرم الشيخ . وفي العراق* *عمليات عجيبة غريبة ضد مساجد الشيعة وجنازاتهم . تصوري يااختاه الجنازات تهاجم* *بالقنابل؟؟ . طابور من العراقيين المصطفين للحصول على وظيفة تهاجمه جماعة الزرقاوي* *بقنابل الكاتيوشا ليموت على ما اتذكر حوالي50 فرداً لأن الحكومة كافرة. ضربة اخرى**بالمدفعية لطابور من العراقيين المصطفين من اجل التصويت على الحكومة المؤقته* *لأن الديموقراطية كفر والمتعاملين معه كفرة راح ضحيته سبعون إنساناً برئياً** .*



*لما كانت فروع القاعدة* *هي التي تعلن عن مسؤولياتها عن هذه العمليات فلا مجال للتردد هنا انهم مجرمون نعم* *والله**.*



*ولنلق نظرة على بن لادن* *نفسه*



*11/* *سبتمبر*



*ماذا يمكن ان تسمي هذه* *المذبحة ؟ الاف من البشرعلى اختلاف دياناتهم ماتوا لأجل خاطر فقه مريض منهم المسلمين** .* *من رخص له قتلهم ؟؟؟هل هذه هي تعاليم المصطفى صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ؟ هل * *هذاهوسلوك الإسلام ؟ هل عدم هؤلاء الشجاعة على مواجهة الجنود الأمريكيين فذهبوا**ليقتلوا بلا تمييز . بين مؤيد ومعارض ومسلم وكافر وأطفال ونساء؟ هل هذه هي صورة**ديننا ؟ وهل هذه سنة نبينا الذي بعث رحمة للعالمين** .*



*غير ذلك . من اعطى* *هذاالرجل حق جر العالم الإسلامي إلىحرب ليس بمستعد لها ؟ ان الجهل بعينه ويدل على* *ضحالة متناهية بالفكر . إن الله لم يأمر المسلمين بالقتال طوال 13 سنة كان الرسول* *يدعوا فيها الكفار بمكة إلى الإسلام ولم يكلفه الله بالجهاد إلا عندما استطاع* *المسلمون . ارمي كل هذا وارء ظهرك واسألي ماذا جنينا من حماقة بن لادن ؟*



*هل يستوى هذا الرجل* *بأخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين ؟*

*حزب الله في جنوب* *لبنان؟*

*المجاهدون الأحرار في* *العراق؟*



*لقد قبض الإسرائيليون* *عدة مرات علىمصريين يتسللون للمشاركة في الجهاد .اين مغاوير القاعدة ؟ لقد تفرغوا**للإعداد لشرم الشيخ وطابا وشارع الأزهر** .*



*ياأختاه*



*انا كما رايت لست ضد**الجهاد فتوجهي معروف لكل من في المنتدى في هذه المسألة . انا ضد خلط الإجرام* *بالجهاد فحسب**.*



*انهم يقتلون الأبرياء* *ويعلنون بكل بجاحة عن مسؤوليتهم . كيف لا تريدينيي ان اعتبرهم مجرمين*





*اقصى مالدى من التسامح* *ناحيتهم ان افعل كما فعلت في مشاركتي السابقة فأدعوا لهم بالهداية بدلا من ان**ادعوا الله عليهم*

----------


## eslamko_86

[QUOTE=شعيله] عاجل الشيخ ابي مصعب يهنىء الشيخ اسامه ببدايه انهيار امريكا 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذي جعل لكل شيء سببا ، فقصم الظالمين وقتلهم بددا ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، الذي أعلى بالسيف راية ، وبلغ بالجهاد حجة وآية ، وعلى اله وصحبه أولي العلم والدراية.
وبعد:
قال تعالى{... وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ تُصِيبُهُم بِمَا صَنَعُواْ قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِّن دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ}سورة الرعد اية 31
هنيئا لامة الاسلام ،وشيخها المجاهد أسامة ابي عبد الله ، وأميرنا الملة محمد عمر ، والشيخ أيمن الظواهري ، هنيئا لاهل الفلوجة والقائم وحديثة والكرابلة ، هنيئا لاهلنا في فلسطين ، هنيئا لامة الاسلام وبشراها بدمار رأس الكفر امريكا ، فها هي بوادر الانهيار بادية عليها ، كل يوم تحل عليهم القوارع او قريبا من ديارهم ، { فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ} ، {وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُون}
بالامس القريب َتضرب امريكا من تشاء وتقتل من تشاء وتجوع من تشاء ، واليوم تستجدي النفط والغذاء ، فقد حلت غارت الله على امريكا ، واجيبت دعوة المظلومين ، {فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ (11) وَفَجَّرْنَا الْأَرْضَ عُيُونًا فَالْتَقَى الْمَاء عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ}سورة القمرآية 12
فالله الله بالدعاء يا أمة الحبيب محمد"صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، فقد لاحت بشائر النصر في الافق ، ونزل غضب الجبار على القوم الظالمين ، فقد بلغ قتلاهم الآلاف ، وخسائرهم المليارات ، فالدعاء الدعاء لنصرة دينكم ، بأيدي المجاهدين أو بمدد من الله { وَنَحْنُ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَن يُصِيبَكُمُ اللّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِّنْ عِندِهِ أَوْ بِأَيْدِينَا فَتَرَبَّصُواْ إِنَّا مَعَكُم مُّتَرَبِّصُونَ}سورة التوبة آية 52
فان عجز اهل الارض من المسلمين عن الذود عن دينهم ، فان ربك للظالمين لبالمرصاد 
وهذا نداء الى طواغيت العرب : ها هي غارات العزيز المنتقم ، تتوالى على الظالمين ، خسف وطوفان وأعاصير ، وجنود الرحمن من المجاهدين ، يتخطفون أعداء الله في كل مكان ، وجندُ آخرون { وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَمَا هِيَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْبَشَرِ} ، { قُلْ يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُواْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَن تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدِّارِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ } 

وفي الختام 
{ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْقُرَى نَقُصُّهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْهَا قَآئِمٌ وَحَصِيدٌ ، وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـكِن ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَمَا أَغْنَتْ عَنْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمُ الَّتِي يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ لِّمَّا جَاء أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ ، وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ}سورة هود آية 100-102



 الآيات القرآنيه واضحه ويوجد تفسر لمن يريد المعرفه يذهب اليها لتفسير الآيات هؤلاء قوم عصوا الله وانتشروا فى الأرض فسادا وهؤلاء قوم الكافرين فلماذا تدافع عنهم .................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد إسماعيل سلامه

*بس أحلى حاجة عجبتني..*
*انهم زي ما تشمتوا فينا..*
*وعدهم الله بشماتة..كاستروا*

*والله على الظالمين .. قدير*



*محمد إسماعيل سلامه*

----------


## شعيله

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا بن لادن واتباعه لا ينتموا الى الاسلام وتعاليمه فى شئ انهم استباحوا دماء المسلمون فى اماكن كثيرة وليس هذا فى من اسلامنا الحنيف فى شئ
> ثانيا ما حدث فى امريكا كارثه طبيعيه والطبيعة ليس لها علاقة بالاحداث الجاريه 
> ثالثا يا جماعة الم يكن فى هذه المدينه اطفال ونساء وشيوخ لا حول لهم ولا قوة الم يزور سيدنا محمد اليهودى الذى كان يلقى عليه القمامة عندما مرض ولم يدعى عليه بل دعا له بالهداية ولم يشمت فى مرضه 
> هذه هى تعاليم ديننا الحنيف الهم اهدهم واهدنا الى سواء السبيل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي من قال لكِ ان ابن لادن واتباعه ليس مسلمين كيف حكمتي عليهم هل الذين يتعاملون مع الامريكان في العراق مسلمين كل من يتعامل مع اعداء الدين هم خون الامه والاسلام والعروبة جمعاء ويستحقون القتل

ونعلم جميعاً ان ما حصل هم من جند الله سبحانه وتعالى

اما بخصوص نسائهم واطفالهم وشيوخهم الم يكن اثناء قصفهم للعراق وافغانستان وفلسطين وبور سعيد نساء واطفال وشيوخ

اختي العزيزه لا اراك الله مكروه في عزيز 

لا احد منكم رأى اخاه او اباه او والدته تحت انقاذ قصفهم العشوائي علينا في جنين لااحد منكم سمع اصوات النساء والاطفال وهم يتباكون ويتضرعون لله اثناء قتلهم لابائهم وقتل اطفلهم وعقر النساء الحوامل هذه الامور رأيتها بأم عيني وعايشتها
فكيف تريدون منا ان لا نشمت بهم اختي سامحيني القلب كالزجاج اذا كُسر صعب ان يعود كما كان


اختكم ابنة الشهيد واخت الشهيد واخت الشهيده وكلهم بسلاح امريكي تنفيذ صهيوني 

شعيله 

فلسطين 

جنين  

الشهداء 
الابرار

----------


## شعيله

> إقرأوا معى السطور التالية
> ولا تتعجلوا الحكم قبل أن تقرأوا تعقيبى النهائى
> 
> 
> 
> drawFrame()
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> ...


اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على الحبيب المصطفى وعلى اله

اخي الفاضل من استشهد له اعز الناس على قلبه بالسلاح الامريكي بتنفيذ صهيوني 
صعب ان لا يشمت وشماتتنا ليس بالمسلمين الموجودين في امريكا لكن بالامريكان انفسهم والذين يحجمون العنصريه وينمونها
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير

اختكم 

شعيله

فلسطين 

جنين

القسام

----------


## الصاعق

*ولما انت ترين يا أخت شعيلة ان قتل النساء والأطفال وبقر بطون الحوامل جريمة 

فكيف ترخصينها لنفسك بعد إقرارك بجرمها . 

وهل لأن الأخر مجرم يجب على ان اتخلى عن تعاليم ديني وانحط إلى مستواه ؟

وهل عندما يسرقني شخص يصبح حلالاً لي سرقته ام تظل السرقة حرام 

ان افعالهم تجعلهم انذال مجرمون فهل نريد نحن ان نصبح مثلهم ؟*

----------


## شعيله

> *اتفق معاك تماما احنا مش مفروض نشمت في اي حد وبعدين دول فيهوم ناس كتير ابرياء ومالهومش في السياسه وكمان ابرياء احنا مش مفروض نحكم علي الشعب بسياسه دولته ولا كنا كرهنا كل العراقين لما صدام احتل الكويت الناس مجبره علي اتباع نظام الدوله وبعدين 100% منهم معملوهوم غسيل مخ عن طريق وسائل الاعلام المريكيه التابعه للدوله وكمان لو كانو بيكرهو المسلمين فده بسبب ان ناس ادعو الاسلام وعملو ارهاب في العالم وعكسو صوره غلط عن الاسلام واجبنا نصلحها مش نخليها اسؤ ذنبهم ايه ضحايا شرم الشيخ والتحرير وطابا هوه الاسلا م قال ان احنا نضرب الناس كده !! انا عن نفسي بحاول اصل المفاهيم الخاطئه عند كل الاجانب الي اعرفهم عن الاسلام مفرود يكون لينا دعايه ايجابيه الاسلام دين سلام مش عنف*
> 
> *-11 سبتمبر ضرت امريكا اكتر ولا المسلمين* 
> *طبعا المسلمين اسفرت عن الحرب علي افعانستان و العراق و اضطهاد المسليمين و الفكره ان احنا ارهابين وقتل وقطع عيش مسلمين اكتر و الاتاذي منها كان ناس ابرياء معظمهم ملوش في السياسه*
> 
> *-احداث لندن*
> *طفله عربيه مسلمه عندها حوالي 10 سنين ماتت ذنبها ايه*
> 
> *-شرم الشيخ*
> ...


 
اخي العزيز انا ربما لا اختلف معكم لربما ان تكون الطريقه الجهاديه خطأ بالتفجيرات بين بلدان المسلمين

لكن يبقون افضل منا بكثير لانهم يحاولون اعلاء كلمة الله والاسلام سيسود العالم كما ساده اول مره رغم انف الحاقدين الصليبيين 
والان لدي سؤال موجه لك اخي 

من قال لك انهم كانوا يحبون الاسلام والمسلمين حتى يغيروا فكرتهم  واخذو الصوره غلط ؟

اخي ارجع الى التاريخ وستعرف لوحدك ما هم وما حجم الحقد على الاسلام والمسلمين والعرب خصيصاً


اختكم


شعيله 


فلسطين


جنين 

عش الدبابير

----------


## الصاعق

*احتي الفاضلة شعيلة 

قولبنامع اهل فلسطين واقدر شعورك . انما اناقش فيه ليس شعورك بالمرارة او الرغبة في ان تنتقمي من اليهود بمثل ما فعلوا . فإن كان ما فعلوا برأيك جريمة فلا يجوز ان تقولي اني اكررها بإسم الإسلام . اقصد فرقي بين مشاعرك الشخصية وبينالأصول الدينية .

تذكري مافعل هؤلاء بأسرانا في 67 عندماداسوهم بالدبابات 

وتذكري كيف عاملنا نحناسراهم في 73 . قمة المعاملة الإنسانية ففي النهاية افعالناتشير إلىدينناوتقاليدناوافعالهم تشير إلى تقاليدهم ودينهم .

وانظري إلى الصليبيون يدخلون القدس فييذبحون المدنيين من مسلمين اوحتىمسيحيين مخالفين لهم في المذهب.

ثم انظري عظمة وإنسانية الإسلام في قائده صلاح الدين وهو يعفوا عن الأسرى 

من الإنسان ومن الحيوان؟*

----------


## شعيله

> [right]
> 
> 
> 
> *يا أختي الفاضلة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز احترم رأيك 
لكن ليس كل ما يذكر عن افراد القاعده صحيح لاننا جميعا على علم مسبق ان هناك انتهازيون يتصيدون الفرص  حتى يشوهوا الاسلام والمسلمين 

اختك 

شعيله


فلسطين 


جنين
الابطال

----------


## شعيله

[QUOTE=eslamko_86]


> عاجل الشيخ ابي مصعب يهنىء الشيخ اسامه ببدايه انهيار امريكا 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمد لله الذي جعل لكل شيء سببا ، فقصم الظالمين وقتلهم بددا ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، الذي أعلى بالسيف راية ، وبلغ بالجهاد حجة وآية ، وعلى اله وصحبه أولي العلم والدراية.
> وبعد:
> قال تعالى{... وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ تُصِيبُهُم بِمَا صَنَعُواْ قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِّن دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ}سورة الرعد اية 31
> هنيئا لامة الاسلام ،وشيخها المجاهد أسامة ابي عبد الله ، وأميرنا الملة محمد عمر ، والشيخ أيمن الظواهري ، هنيئا لاهل الفلوجة والقائم وحديثة والكرابلة ، هنيئا لاهلنا في فلسطين ، هنيئا لامة الاسلام وبشراها بدمار رأس الكفر امريكا ، فها هي بوادر الانهيار بادية عليها ، كل يوم تحل عليهم القوارع او قريبا من ديارهم ، { فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ} ، {وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُون}
> بالامس القريب َتضرب امريكا من تشاء وتقتل من تشاء وتجوع من تشاء ، واليوم تستجدي النفط والغذاء ، فقد حلت غارت الله على امريكا ، واجيبت دعوة المظلومين ، {فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ (11) وَفَجَّرْنَا الْأَرْضَ عُيُونًا فَالْتَقَى الْمَاء عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ}سورة القمرآية 12
> فالله الله بالدعاء يا أمة الحبيب محمد"صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، فقد لاحت بشائر النصر في الافق ، ونزل غضب الجبار على القوم الظالمين ، فقد بلغ قتلاهم الآلاف ، وخسائرهم المليارات ، فالدعاء الدعاء لنصرة دينكم ، بأيدي المجاهدين أو بمدد من الله { وَنَحْنُ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَن يُصِيبَكُمُ اللّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِّنْ عِندِهِ أَوْ بِأَيْدِينَا فَتَرَبَّصُواْ إِنَّا مَعَكُم مُّتَرَبِّصُونَ}سورة التوبة آية 52
> ...


 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي


اختكم

شعيله

فلسطين 

جنين
القسام

----------


## شعيله

> *بس أحلى حاجة عجبتني..*
> 
> *انهم زي ما تشمتوا فينا..*
> *وعدهم الله بشماتة..كاستروا*
> 
> *والله على الظالمين .. قدير*
> 
> 
> 
> *محمد إسماعيل سلامه*


 
بارك الله فيك اخي


اختك


شعيله

فلسطين


جنين

الشهداء

----------


## شعيله

> *ولما انت ترين يا أخت شعيلة ان قتل النساء والأطفال وبقر بطون الحوامل جريمة* 
> 
> *فكيف ترخصينها لنفسك بعد إقرارك بجرمها .* 
> 
> *وهل لأن الأخر مجرم يجب على ان اتخلى عن تعاليم ديني وانحط إلى مستواه ؟*
> 
> *وهل عندما يسرقني شخص يصبح حلالاً لي سرقته ام تظل السرقة حرام* 
> 
> *ان افعالهم تجعلهم انذال مجرمون فهل نريد نحن ان نصبح مثلهم ؟*


اخي العزيز حاشا لله ان نصبح مثلهم  

اخي لا ولم ولن ارخصها لنفسي او لغيري معاذ الله 

لكن 

ولكم بالحياة قصاص

لكن اخي المؤلم عندما نسمع عن اغتصاب اخواتنا بغض النظر عن ديانتهن الا تثور ثائرتك بالله عليك؟


اختك


شعيله


فلسطين


جنين

الشهداء

----------


## شعيله

> *احتي الفاضلة شعيلة* 
> 
> *قولبنامع اهل فلسطين واقدر شعورك . انما اناقش فيه ليس شعورك بالمرارة او الرغبة في ان تنتقمي من اليهود بمثل ما فعلوا . فإن كان ما فعلوا برأيك جريمة فلا يجوز ان تقولي اني اكررها بإسم الإسلام . اقصد فرقي بين مشاعرك الشخصية وبينالأصول الدينية .*
> 
> *تذكري مافعل هؤلاء بأسرانا في 67 عندماداسوهم بالدبابات* 
> 
> *وتذكري كيف عاملنا نحناسراهم في 73 . قمة المعاملة الإنسانية ففي النهاية افعالناتشير إلىدينناوتقاليدناوافعالهم تشير إلى تقاليدهم ودينهم .*
> 
> *وانظري إلى الصليبيون يدخلون القدس فييذبحون المدنيين من مسلمين اوحتىمسيحيين مخالفين لهم في المذهب.*
> ...


بارك الله فيك اخي مشاطرتي احزاني وتقديرك لمشاعري لكن اخي فقد الاخ والاخت والاب وبعد ان تكون في بيتك تتشرد وتسكن بالاجره وتنتظر من يتمنن عليك ليس بالامرالسهل وليس انتقامي فقط لكن انتظر انتقام الله بهم وادعو اللله في كل فريضة وبالنوافل عليهم وعلى اعوانهم وكل من يناصرهم
اخي بأذن الله نحن في ارض الرباط ان قدرني الله واستطعت ان اشتري السلاح تأكد انني سأكون بطليعة المجاهدين في وجه الطغيان الصهيو امريكي
وتضن اننا ننسى شهدائنا من الاخوه المصريين طبعاً لم اكن في تلك الحقبه الزمنيه لكن تاكد اخي وبأذن الله سأنتقم لكل مسلم ليس فقط لاخي او اختي لانهم كل المسلمين اهلي وعزوتي

اختك


شعيله


فلسطين


جنين

الابطال

----------


## شعيله

> *اتفق معاك تماما احنا مش مفروض نشمت في اي حد وبعدين دول فيهوم ناس كتير ابرياء ومالهومش في السياسه وكمان ابرياء احنا مش مفروض نحكم علي الشعب بسياسه دولته ولا كنا كرهنا كل العراقين لما صدام احتل الكويت الناس مجبره علي اتباع نظام الدوله وبعدين 100% منهم معملوهوم غسيل مخ عن طريق وسائل الاعلام المريكيه التابعه للدوله وكمان لو كانو بيكرهو المسلمين فده بسبب ان ناس ادعو الاسلام وعملو ارهاب في العالم وعكسو صوره غلط عن الاسلام واجبنا نصلحها مش نخليها اسؤ ذنبهم ايه ضحايا شرم الشيخ والتحرير وطابا هوه الاسلا م قال ان احنا نضرب الناس كده !! انا عن نفسي بحاول اصل المفاهيم الخاطئه عند كل الاجانب الي اعرفهم عن الاسلام مفرود يكون لينا دعايه ايجابيه الاسلام دين سلام مش عنف*
> 
> *-11 سبتمبر ضرت امريكا اكتر ولا المسلمين* 
> *طبعا المسلمين اسفرت عن الحرب علي افعانستان و العراق و اضطهاد المسليمين و الفكره ان احنا ارهابين وقتل وقطع عيش مسلمين اكتر و الاتاذي منها كان ناس ابرياء معظمهم ملوش في السياسه*
> 
> *-احداث لندن*
> *طفله عربيه مسلمه عندها حوالي 10 سنين ماتت ذنبها ايه*
> 
> *-شرم الشيخ*
> ...


 
اقتدائي اولا واخر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
واقتدي بكل من يعلي كلمة الله

ولا اقتدي بنانسي عجرم او روبي او هيفاء وهبي الساقطات الماجنات الاتي معظم شباب..............يقلدونهن



اختكم 


شعيله


فلسطين


جنين


الفسام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الحمد لله الذي جعل لكل شيء سببا ، فقصم الظالمين وقتلهم بددا ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، الذي أعلى بالسيف راية ، وبلغ بالجهاد حجة وآية ، وعلى اله وصحبه أولي العلم والدراية.


لاأوافق على ماحددته باللون الأحمر بل ويضايقني والسيف والقوة آخر أساليب الإسلام للهداية للحق ، وأحسب أسامه بن لادن ربيباً لأمريكا .

وأشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اولاً شيخنا المناضل نصره الله اسامه بن لادن ليس بمجرم وشيخنا الزرقاوي ليس بمجرم ولا يجوز ان تتهم من يجاهدون لاعلاء كلمة الله بالمجرمين وعلمهم عند الله 
> 
> بغض النظر عن طريقة جهادهم ان كانت صح ام خطأ لكن اتمنى كل العرب والمسلمين يجاهدون لاعلاء كلمة لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> 
> اللهم ارحم ضحايا شرم الشيخ وطابا المسلمين منهم
> 
> اللهم ارحم العراقيين المسلمين منهم
> 
> واللهم اغفر لكل ضال بيننا


هل تعرفين أنواع الجهاد وأفضلها ؟ وموقع كل منها حسب الحدث والحديث وهل تعلمين أن هناك فرقاً بين بين جهاد المدافعة وجهاد المواجهة ؟ ومتى يكون إيهما الإفضل ؟ وهل شققت عن قلب أسامه وعرفت ماداخله ؟ وهل تشككين في إسلام مادون اسامه بن لادن وأتباعه وحبه للإسلام وإعلاء كلمته ؟ ... وهل اسامه نبياً جديداً يجب إتباعه ؟
وهل نصبت اسامه بن لادن ولياً علينا بشر الله به في كتابه وأشار له رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه في سنته ؟ ...  ::  

تحياتي العطرة

----------


## شعيله

> لاأوافق على ماحددته باللون الأحمر بل ويضايقني والسيف والقوة آخر أساليب الإسلام للهداية للحق ، وأحسب أسامه بن لادن ربيباً لأمريكا .
> 
> وأشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله


 

اخي العزيز 
اذا كان رأيك ان الاسلام ليس بالسيف بعد الاذعان والخنوع للصليبيين والذل وكل ما يفعلوه بالاسلام والمسلمين
هل يكون الاسلام بالتوسل والتذلل 

اختك


شعيله


فلسطين

جنين الاحرار

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اقتدائي اولا واخر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> واقتدي بكل من يعلي كلمة الله
> 
> ولا اقتدي بنانسي عجرم او روبي او هيفاء وهبي الساقطات الماجنات الاتي معظم شباب..............يقلدونهن
> 
> 
> 
> اختكم 
> 
> ...


جميعنا والحمدلله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قدوتنا وقرأن والله وسنة رسوله دليلنا وطريقنا للهداية وعدم الوقوع بالضلال ...
أما بقي كلماتك أختي العزيزة 
فهل هى كلمات تصفي بها نفسك أم أنها مقارنه بينك وبين أخوانك أخواتك بالمنتدى الذي أدليت بحديثك فيه ؟

رعانا الله وراعاك أختي الكريمة  وهدانا وإياك إلى الصواب

----------


## شعيله

> هل تعرفين أنواع الجهاد وأفضلها ؟ وموقع كل منها حسب الحدث والحديث وهل تعلمين أن هناك فرقاً بين بين جهاد المدافعة وجهاد المواجهة ؟ ومتى يكون إيهما الإفضل ؟ وهل شققت عن قلب أسامه وعرفت ماداخله ؟ وهل تشككين في إسلام مادون اسامه بن لادن وأتباعه وحبه للإسلام وإعلاء كلمته ؟ ... وهل اسامه نبياً جديداً يجب إتباعه ؟
> 
> وهل نصبت اسامه بن لادن ولياً علينا بشر الله به في كتابه وأشار له رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه في سنته ؟ ...  
> 
> تحياتي العطرة


اخي اولا انا لم اقل ان اسامه نبياً جديدا وهذه اقوالك انت
والحكم بظواهر الامور انه مسلم 
ثانيا هل قلت ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر بذال اخي اذا كنت مسلم بحق اعرف كيف تنتقي حديثك دون التبلي باقوال لم نذكرها


وياريت توضح لنا ما هو الجهاد بنظرك وطرقه عندك الله يجزيك كل الخير

وتحياتي العطره لك


اختك
شعيله
فلسطين 
جنين الشهداء

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اخي العزيز 
> اذا كان رأيك ان الاسلام ليس بالسيف بعد الاذعان والخنوع للصليبيين والذل وكل ما يفعلوه بالاسلام والمسلمين
> هل يكون الاسلام بالتوسل والتذلل 
> 
> اختك
> 
> 
> شعيله
> 
> ...


وهل الأمر يبدو لديك أما بالسيف أو الخنوع أو أن نكون تابعين بلا عقل لأسامه وأتباعه أو نكون كافرين لو لم نفعل ؟ وهل تعرفين كل شيئ وكل مايحدث وتعلمين ظهر الغيب ووصلت إلى التأكد أننا خانعون وأذلة ؟ أم أن الله خلق لنا العقل لنفكر وأنه يجب توحد كلمتنا أولاً ونرتب أنفسنا ونضع كل شيئ بموضعه أم أن التصرفات الفردية والأبطال الخارقون المنتظرون هم من سيخلصونا من الذل ؟ أم ماذا؟ وهل حباك الله بقراءة ظهر الغيب ومعرفته وأننا يجب أن نجلس بالصف لنتعلم منك أصول ديننا دون إستخدام عقلنا والأمانة التي رفضتها الجبال وندع عقولنا في يد أسامه وغيره .

----------


## شعيله

> جميعنا والحمدلله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قدوتنا وقرأن والله وسنة رسوله دليلنا وطريقنا للهداية وعدم الوقوع بالضلال ...
> أما بقي كلماتك أختي العزيزة 
> فهل هى كلمات تصفي بها نفسك أم أنها مقارنه بينك وبين أخوانك أخواتك بالمنتدى الذي أدليت بحديثك فيه ؟
> 
> رعانا الله وراعاك أختي الكريمة وهدانا وإياك إلى الصواب


 
اولا اذا كنت انت مسلم فمن اداب الاسلام ان تحترم اداب الحديث عندما تقول لي هذه صفاتي 
واعتبر ان اختك من تحاور هل تقبل ان توجه لها كلمه مثل هذه وكل اخواننا واخواتنا في المنتدى يحترمون اداب الحوار والنقاش الهادف والبناء فلماذا توجه مثل هذا الكلام 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والن اكتفي من نقاشك 
حتى نرى رأي المراقبين والمشرفين 


اختك 
شعيله

فلسطين 

جنين

الرجال

----------


## waeltk

*الاسلام دين سلام نهي عن قتل الابرياء فمابالك لو كان الابرياء مسلمين ايضا ضحايا شرم و سفيرنا المصري الي قتل ليه ؟ و الجزائري 
هل تسمي قتلهم اسلاما !! او جهادا فكيف حكم عليهم اسامه واعوانه بالاعدام وباي حق وباي تهمه ان الاسلام برئ منهم*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اخي اولا انا لم اقل ان اسامه نبياً جديدا وهذه اقوالك انت
> والحكم بظواهر الامور انه مسلم




أن من يتبعون أسامه وأفكاره أشعر أنه يعاملونه كذلك ودن التفكير في الجوانب السلبية وعموماً الحق أولى أن يُتبع وأقوالي مستمده من أقوالك وظواهر الأمور لدي تختلف عم ظواهر الأمور لديك فهل تعتقدين أنني أرى الجانب المظلم فقط وأنك ترين الجانب المضيئ فقط وعلى أساس هذا إختلف حكمنا أم أن الحقيقة أنني أرى الجانبين وإستخلصت الحكم من محصلتهما وأنك ترين ماتحب أن تريه فقط وجاء حكمك على قدر رؤيتك 





> ثانيا هل قلت ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر بذال اخي اذا كنت مسلم بحق اعرف كيف تنتقي حديثك دون التبلي باقوال لم نذكرها





> وياريت توضح لنا ما هو الجهاد بنظرك وطرقه عندك الله يجزيك كل الخير




الحديث والكتب الدينية والشرح الكامل لديننا الحنيف في أيدي الجميع أم أن حكمك جاء على أنصاف قراءة أو أن أحداً أخبرك بأن تلك هى الحقيقة وعليه تتحدثين .
وعموماً سأفرد موضوعاً كاملاً عن الجهاد أو أن أرسل لك بمكتبه كامله بهذا الأمر على بريدك إن شاء الله .




> اخي اذا كنت مسلم بحق اعرف كيف تنتقي حديثك دون التبلي باقوال لم نذكرها




وهل هذا تشكيكاً بإسلامي أو حكما بتكفيري أو فتوه خرجت الآن أنني غير مسلم ... وهل كل من يناقش وبأسلوب متأدب تتهمونه بعدم إنتقاء المفردات وعدم التأدب طالما أنه يخالفك الرأى أم أنني يجب أن اسمعك واقتنع وأدع عقلي جانباً حتى تكون صورتي جيده في عينيك ولايهم طبعاً صورتي أمام الله والله مطلع الضمائر (أستغفر الله العظيم).... أعتذر لك أختي الكريمة فلم أود ولا أحب أن أكون بوقاً في أيادي آخرين  





> وتحياتي العطره لك





> اختك
> شعيله
> فلسطين 
> جنين الشهداء


إلقاء السلام سنه ورد السلام فريضة

وارد لك تحيتك العطرة بأعطر منها ولو أن مثلك يجب أن يلقي بتحية الإسلام ..

وكلمه أقولها لك ستلاحظين من مشاركاتي أنني ألقي تحية الإسلام كما يلي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,
وهى كذلك ليست ناقصه ولكنني أعطي الفرصة لمن يرد بأن يرد بأحسن منها ليقول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وقد علموني أن أخلاق المسلم يجب أن تكون هذا وأن هذا من الورع

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اولا اذا كنت انت مسلم فمن اداب الاسلام ان تحترم اداب الحديث عندما تقول لي هذه صفاتي 
> واعتبر ان اختك من تحاور هل تقبل ان توجه لها كلمه مثل هذه وكل اخواننا واخواتنا في المنتدى يحترمون اداب الحوار والنقاش الهادف والبناء فلماذا توجه مثل هذا الكلام 
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> والن اكتفي من نقاشك 
> حتى نرى رأي المراقبين والمشرفين 
> 
> 
> ...


أعرف آداب الحديث جيداً والجميع يعلم ذلك من الأعضاء والمشرفين ويمكنك مراجعة مشاركاتي ولم أوجه لك إتهاماً بأنك غير مسلمه أو شككت بذلك كما فعلت أنت ومازلت تفعلين .... أم أنك تريدين كل مساحة الحديث لك وأكون أنا من المستمعين ....

لم نتناقش بعد لتكتفي بالنقاش ولكن يبدو أن حديثي لم يصادف هواكي ... ولك ماتشائين ...
وأعلمي أنني سأرد بأدب على أى موضوع يتم طرحه ولم أكن أبداً ممن يخرجون عن آداب السلوك والحديث وأنتظر مشاركاتك وأفكارك الجديدة لأرد عليها بأدب كما رددت بهذه المشاركة .

إنك لاتهدي من أحببت والله يهدي من يشاء

----------


## شعيله

> وهل الأمر يبدو لديك أما بالسيف أو الخنوع أو أن نكون تابعين بلا عقل لأسامه وأتباعه أو نكون كافرين لو لم نفعل ؟ وهل تعرفين كل شيئ وكل مايحدث وتعلمين ظهر الغيب ووصلت إلى التأكد أننا خانعون وأذلة ؟ أم أن الله خلق لنا العقل لنفكر وأنه يجب توحد كلمتنا أولاً ونرتب أنفسنا ونضع كل شيئ بموضعه أم أن التصرفات الفردية والأبطال الخارقون المنتظرون هم من سيخلصونا من الذل ؟ أم ماذا؟ وهل حباك الله بقراءة ظهر الغيب ومعرفته وأننا يجب أن نجلس بالصف لنتعلم منك أصول ديننا دون إستخدام عقلنا والأمانة التي رفضتها الجبال وندع عقولنا في يد أسامه وغيره .


بداية انا عبده فقيره لله وحده لا شريك له ومن انا ومن انت حتى نقيم اسامه ابن لادن او باقي المسلمين
نحن لنا بظواهر الامور
ولا انا ولا انت نعلم بالغيب ولا يعلم الغيب الا الله وحده
واكررها لك يجب عليك ان تدرك وتتعلم اداب الحوار البناء والسليم وليست فرض اراء
ولا اظن شخص شارف على نهاية العقد الرابع من عمره ويحتاج اي انسان ليعلمه الغيره على اعراض المسلمين التى تغتصب 
في العراق وغيرها 


اختكم


شعيله

فلسطين

جنين

القسام

----------


## شعيله

> [/color][/size][/color][/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اخي العزيز اعتذر بخصوص السلام وهذا من طبعي ان ابدأ بالسلام واكرر اسف واقول لك وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي باقي ردودي باللون الاحمر الكبير



اختكم



شعيله



فلسطين 




جنين



الابطال

----------


## شعيله

> *الاسلام دين سلام نهي عن قتل الابرياء فمابالك لو كان الابرياء مسلمين ايضا ضحايا شرم و سفيرنا المصري الي قتل ليه ؟ و الجزائري* 
> *هل تسمي قتلهم اسلاما !! او جهادا فكيف حكم عليهم اسامه واعوانه بالاعدام وباي حق وباي تهمه ان الاسلام برئ منهم*


 
اخي العزيز لا يوجد مسلم يقبل بقتل مسلم ولم ولن نقبل بذالك مهما توصلت الامور الا اذا كان مسلم خائن



اختكم 


شعيله 


فلسطين 



جنين

القسام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> بداية انا عبده فقيره لله وحده لا شريك له ومن انا ومن انت حتى نقيم اسامه ابن لادن او باقي المسلمين





> نحن لنا بظواهر الامور
> ولا انا ولا انت نعلم بالغيب ولا يعلم الغيب الا الله وحده
> واكررها لك يجب عليك ان تدرك وتتعلم اداب الحوار البناء والسليم وليست فرض اراء
> ولا اظن شخص شارف على نهاية العقد الرابع من عمره ويحتاج اي انسان ليعلمه الغيره على اعراض المسلمين التى تغتصب 
> في العراق وغيرها 
> 
> 
> اختكم
> 
> ...




كما كنت أعرف تكرار الكلام والخروج عن النقاش وإتهام الغير بعدم الفهم والظلال أو حتى تكفيره 

دعي أحداً آخر يقرأ الموضوع بردوده غيرك وسيخبرك من يحتاج إلى أن يتعلم آداب الحوار أن كنت تسمين هذا حواراً وسيخبرك ايضاً عن الطرف الذي يريد أن يفرض رأيه في الحوار هلى هو شخصي أم شخصك وعموماً وجهت لي الكثير مما لاأتحمله وكان يجب أن يكون ردي أقسى وأقوى أو مساوياً على الأقل مع حدتك بالحوار ولكن تعلمت من قبل آداب الحوار وكيف أديره ولذلك سأظل هادئاَ ملتزماً بآداب الحوار التي أعرفها وأفهمها عن ظهر قلب وربما عندما تكبرين قليلاً وتزداد خبراتك تتعلمين أنت كيف تكون آداب الحوار وحيث أنك عرفت عمري جيداً ولم تعرفي بعد قدر ثقافتي ولا تجاربي فهل من آداب الحوار أن تكون مفرداتك كما جائت ....

لست غاضباً ولا حتى أخرجني حديثك عن هدوئي ووقاري ولكن أختي العزيزة أنت من ظلمتيني وأتهمتيني وأتهمت غيرك وبعد ذلك أنت فهمت الرد خطأ ، وأنت من لاتجيدين إختيار مفرداتك وأنت من يحتاج التعلم وليس أنا فيما يخص آداب الحوار وإنتقاء المفردات فمعروف عني أنني أختار مفرداتي بدقة ..

ولكني لست مستاءاً فكل ماحدث وكل ماجاء في حديثك كان بالنسبة لي متوقعاً وكنت أنتظره فتجاربي كثيره ....

دمت بخير وهدانا الله وإياكي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> استغفر الله العظيم ان اكفر مسلماً ومعاذ الله اخي لكن سؤالي كان واضحاً وجلياً عندما قلت اذا كنت مسلماً ومن حقي ان اعرف من اناقش


نطقت بالشهادتين في أول مداخلة لي  بالموضوع  ::  
قلت لك من قبل أن خبرتي كبيره والحمدلله على ماوهبنا

----------


## شعيله

> نطقت بالشهادتين في أول مداخلة لي بالموضوع  
> قلت لك من قبل أن خبرتي كبيره والحمدلله على ماوهبنا


 


حياك الله اخي 
واشكر لك سعة صدرك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> حياك الله اخي 
> واشكر لك سعة صدرك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,
بوركت أختي الكريمة وهدانا الله وإياك إلى الصواب وإنما نحن كالبنيان المتراص ولن ننتصر على عدو الله وعدونا إلا بتوحد الكلمة وعدم الظن سوءاً ببعضنا ..... وأعتذر لك إن كنت سببت لك ضيقاً أو اثرت حفيظتك ويعلم الله مافي الصدور
دمت بخير وتمنياتي أن يتحقق لك جميع أمانيك بما يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى

دمت بود  ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> عاجل الشيخ ابي مصعب يهنىء الشيخ اسامه ببدايه انهيار امريكا 
> 
> 
> جنين القسام



* و الله ..

ألف مبروك .. 

و عقبالنا جميعاً و عقبال الحبايب .. 

و ربنا بقى يتولانا  .. 



 
*

.

----------


## شعيله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,
> بوركت أختي الكريمة وهدانا الله وإياك إلى الصواب وإنما نحن كالبنيان المتراص ولن ننتصر على عدو الله وعدونا إلا بتوحد الكلمة وعدم الظن سوءاً ببعضنا ..... وأعتذر لك إن كنت سببت لك ضيقاً أو اثرت حفيظتك ويعلم الله مافي الصدور
> دمت بخير وتمنياتي أن يتحقق لك جميع أمانيك بما يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى
> 
> دمت بود


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي اكرر لك  اسفي 
 واشكرك اخي العزيز 
لكن اخي العزيز انا من خسر الاب والاخ والاخت والبيت واصبحنا ننتظر من يتمنن علينا  بالسلاح الامريكي يتنفيذ صهيوني هل عرفت ما بداخلي اخي



اختك


شعيله 

فلسطين ارض الرباط


جنين


القسام

----------


## قلب الليل

> الأعاصير والبراكين ظواهر طبيعية بحتة لها أماكن وتوقيتات محددة قد تتفاوت قوة أو ضعفاً، لذا لا يجوز اعتبار ما حدث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية غضباً إلهياً واستجابة لدعوات المسلمين عليهم، وإلا لكان المسلمون أكثر من تعرض للغضب الإلهي بسبب أعاصير بنجلاديش وسيريلانكا وزلازل إيران والتدافع المميت في العراق، إضافة إلى الفقر والجهل والمرض والتخلف بكل أنواعه! ما أكثر ما سنسمع من انتهازيي الفرص للضحك على السذج وناقصي التفكير وفاقديه!


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدين النصيحة
لن ابدي رأيي
ولكن نصيحه لوجه الله
ارجو ان تقرأ عن هذا في المراجع الدينيه
وتقرأ احاديث وشرح الرسول عن هذا
حتى التي تصيب قوم مؤمنين
بارك الله فيك
بعد القراءة اتمنى ان ارى رأيك

كل الود

----------


## قلب الليل

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا بن لادن واتباعه لا ينتموا الى الاسلام وتعاليمه فى شئ انهم استباحوا دماء المسلمون فى اماكن كثيرة وليس هذا فى من اسلامنا الحنيف فى شئ
> ثانيا ما حدث فى امريكا كارثه طبيعيه والطبيعة ليس لها علاقة بالاحداث الجاريه 
> ثالثا يا جماعة الم يكن فى هذه المدينه اطفال ونساء وشيوخ لا حول لهم ولا قوة الم يزور سيدنا محمد اليهودى الذى كان يلقى عليه القمامة عندما مرض ولم يدعى عليه بل دعا له بالهداية ولم يشمت فى مرضه 
> هذه هى تعاليم ديننا الحنيف الهم اهدهم واهدنا الى سواء السبيل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
من برأيك اتختنا الكريمة الآن من القادة والماشيخ الكبار 
يحكون بالأسلام وبما انزل الله
او بمعنى اخر
من هم الذين ترينهم انت الأحق بأن يكونوا عنوان للأسلام وتعاليمه

كل الود

----------


## قلب الليل

> إقرأوا معى السطور التالية
> ولا تتعجلوا الحكم قبل أن تقرأوا تعقيبى النهائى
> 
> 
> 
> drawFrame()
> drawFrame()
> 
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم
احب هذا النوع من الحوار
دعني أقول لك رأيي
المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام ارسل رحمة  بالعاليمن
وقد فعل هذا تأملا بأن يأمنوا

ولكن هل يعني هذا انه لا يقف موقف القوة عند وجوبها
دعني اذكرك فقط بأنه امر بعد المشورة وبعد الأحكتام بتنفيذ الحكم الذي صدر في حق اليهود بقطع عنق كل من يقدر  على حمل السلاح بعد ان غدروا به 

كل الود

----------


## قلب الليل

[QUOTE=eslamko_86]


> عاجل الشيخ ابي مصعب يهنىء الشيخ اسامه ببدايه انهيار امريكا 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمد لله الذي جعل لكل شيء سببا ، فقصم الظالمين وقتلهم بددا ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد ، الذي أعلى بالسيف راية ، وبلغ بالجهاد حجة وآية ، وعلى اله وصحبه أولي العلم والدراية.
> وبعد:
> قال تعالى{... وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ تُصِيبُهُم بِمَا صَنَعُواْ قَارِعَةٌ أَوْ تَحُلُّ قَرِيبًا مِّن دَارِهِمْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ}سورة الرعد اية 31
> هنيئا لامة الاسلام ،وشيخها المجاهد أسامة ابي عبد الله ، وأميرنا الملة محمد عمر ، والشيخ أيمن الظواهري ، هنيئا لاهل الفلوجة والقائم وحديثة والكرابلة ، هنيئا لاهلنا في فلسطين ، هنيئا لامة الاسلام وبشراها بدمار رأس الكفر امريكا ، فها هي بوادر الانهيار بادية عليها ، كل يوم تحل عليهم القوارع او قريبا من ديارهم ، { فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ} ، {وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُون}
> بالامس القريب َتضرب امريكا من تشاء وتقتل من تشاء وتجوع من تشاء ، واليوم تستجدي النفط والغذاء ، فقد حلت غارت الله على امريكا ، واجيبت دعوة المظلومين ، {فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ (11) وَفَجَّرْنَا الْأَرْضَ عُيُونًا فَالْتَقَى الْمَاء عَلَى أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ}سورة القمرآية 12
> فالله الله بالدعاء يا أمة الحبيب محمد"صلى الله عليه وسلم" ، فقد لاحت بشائر النصر في الافق ، ونزل غضب الجبار على القوم الظالمين ، فقد بلغ قتلاهم الآلاف ، وخسائرهم المليارات ، فالدعاء الدعاء لنصرة دينكم ، بأيدي المجاهدين أو بمدد من الله { وَنَحْنُ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَن يُصِيبَكُمُ اللّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِّنْ عِندِهِ أَوْ بِأَيْدِينَا فَتَرَبَّصُواْ إِنَّا مَعَكُم مُّتَرَبِّصُونَ}سورة التوبة آية 52
> ...


اخي الكريم
اما قال المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام
كالقابض على الجمر  :: 
ابشر والله
ام هذا الجمر مقتاح الجنة
ارجو ان اكون اوزجت  :: 

كل الود

----------


## shody20

بغض النظر عن الصفحتين الذين خرجا عن الموضوع تماماً و أشعرانا بعروبتنا ..
أحمد الله أنهما انتهيا على هذا المنوال الجميل و الذي أسعدني حقيقة..
أريد فقط أن ارد على نقطتين..
الأخت شعيلة...
1- ليس معنى  أن بداخلك بركان .. أن يقذف حممه و يحرق الجميع بدعوى أن هذا هو الاسلام..
مهما حدث.. مهد لنا الدين طرقاً لنسلكها .. و لم يتركنا أو يبرر لنا اي طريقأ هكذا  بدعوى الغضب أو الضعف.... بل حاسبنا على كل شيء
ذكر لك بعض الأعضاء الأفاضل بعض المواقف من السنة النبوية و لم تتفضلي بالرد عليها كما يجب.. فقط تبررين ...
 أ-اليهودي الذي رقد في سريره دون أن يمارس ايذائه للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم برمي الأوساخ و القاذورات في طريقه ... فذهب المصطفى لزيارته... 
ماذا كانت النتيجة؟؟ نطق بالشهادتين... و هو ما يسمى بالدعوة الغير مباشرة..
ب- كان بامكان الرسول أن يطبق الجبلين على اهل الطائف بعد أن أذوه.. فهل فعل؟؟ بل دعى أن يخرج الله من اصلابهم أناساً يؤمنون بالله...

و أنت تعلمين أن الرسول نهى عن قتل الأعزل و الشيوخ و النساء و الطفال .. 
من قال لك اننا لم نحزن على جميع شهدائنا.. و هل رد فعل هذا الحزن أن نتعامل بما نرفضه؟؟ نسلك نفس الطريق الحيواني الذي يسلكه هؤلاء؟؟ اذن فهيا بنا نبيع شرفنا  و أعراضنا لنكسب مثلهم الكثير... 
دعينا نحدد مبدءاً و نسير عليه لآخر الطريق... 
نسير مع الدين؟؟
أم نسير مع أفعل كما يفعلون؟؟!!

2- كما ذكر الصاعق.. أمن يقتل أولادنا و شيوخنا و أمهاتنا و أخواتنا و آباءنا مسلم؟؟ القاعدة وجهدت جهادها المزعوم في وقت من الأوقات لمصر و اهلها الأبرياء.. ما ذا تقولين في هذا؟؟ ألازلت تصرين على أنه مسلم؟؟ ذلك السفاح الذي وضع قنبلة أمام مدرسة .. مدرسة!!.. مكان علم!! ... ما الفارق بينه و بين اليهود في مدرسة بحر البقر؟؟؟
عايز سلوك واحد يقول انه مسلم.. 
حتى يوم 11-9
لم يواجه الجيش الأمريكي في يوم 11-9 .. بل وجه سوداويته و كرهه لمدنيين بهم بالطبع أبرياء.. أطفال و شيوخ و نساء..
أين الاسلام بالله عليك؟؟
كل من يحمل السلاح ليقتل بها عسكرياً... نحن معه و وراءه..
و لكن اذا كان ذلك الشخص قتل ابني بالسابق.. و الان يقتل ابناء أناس آخرين نشك في براءتهم أو لأ.. فلا يصح ان ننصبه أمير كما تقولين...
بلاش يدفعنا الغضب لتبرير الخطأ.. فنحلل ما حرمه الله .. 
تاني حقولها... للاسلام دروب و طرق و سلوك أمرنا استخدامها .. و لم يبرر لنا ابداً سلك درب خاطئ بدعوى الغضب أو الضعف..

بالنسبة لي.. متهيالي مش عايز ارجع للموضوع دة تاني .. 
بوركتم و هدانا الله جميعاً...سلام عليكم 
أصدق التمنيات  ::

----------


## الصاعق

> اخي الكريم
> احب هذا النوع من الحوار
> دعني أقول لك رأيي
> المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام ارسل رحمة بالعاليمن
> وقد فعل هذا تأملا بأن يأمنوا
> 
> ولكن هل يعني هذا انه لا يقف موقف القوة عند وجوبها
> دعني اذكرك فقط بأنه امر بعد المشورة وبعد الأحكتام بتنفيذ الحكم الذي صدر في حق اليهود بقطع عنق كل من يقدر على حمل السلاح بعد ان غدروا به 
> 
> كل الود


الأخ العزيز 

من الخطاء الفادح ان نجعل الإستثناء قاعدة 

فالرسول صلىاللهعليه وسلم بعد ذلك عفاعن اهل مكة . وعفا عن أسرى حنين . ومن المعروف ان عقوبة هؤلاء جائت لأنهم كانواعلى عهد ونقضوه ولم تحدث قبلها ولا بعدها ثانية .

اما الأسلام الذي اعرفه فهو الإسلام الذي يمنع الرجل فيه اللقمة نم بيته ليطعم اسيره مكا حدث مع اسرى بدر.

إنظر اخي إلىالرقي الإخلاقي المتناهي .

يامرناالله سبحانه وتعالى ان نطعم الطعام علىحبه 
1- مسكيناً
2- ويتيماً 
3- وأسيراً ......!!!!!!

لم اعرف اي دين أومذهب يأمر اتباعه بمثل هذا .هذا هو الإسلام الذي أعرفه . إسلام الجهاد فيه يهدف قبل تحرير الأراضي إلى نشر كلمة الله تعالى بالحسنى  وبدون إكراه . الإسلام الذي حمل فيه الصاحبة الأبرار سيوفهم في وجه الأمم الظالمة ليحرروا شعبواً قمعت بالظلم لعشرات السنين  ثم يعرضون عليهم الإسلام مختارين غير مجبرين .

وهذا هو الإسلام الذي يجب ان يراه الأخرون 

يأمر بمكارم الأخلاق

فهل هذاماتقدمه مثل هذه الموضوعات المشبوهة والتي نقلتها الأختالفاضلة شعيلة بحسن نية ؟

ارق تحياتي

----------


## قلب الليل

> الأعاصير والبراكين ظواهر طبيعية بحتة لها أماكن وتوقيتات محددة قد تتفاوت قوة أو ضعفاً، لذا لا يجوز اعتبار ما حدث في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية غضباً إلهياً واستجابة لدعوات المسلمين عليهم، وإلا لكان المسلمون أكثر من تعرض للغضب الإلهي بسبب أعاصير بنجلاديش وسيريلانكا وزلازل إيران والتدافع المميت في العراق، إضافة إلى الفقر والجهل والمرض والتخلف بكل أنواعه! ما أكثر ما سنسمع من انتهازيي الفرص للضحك على السذج وناقصي التفكير وفاقديه!


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...866#post377866

----------


## قلب الليل

> الأخ العزيز 
> 
> من الخطاء الفادح ان نجعل الإستثناء قاعدة 
> 
> فالرسول صلىاللهعليه وسلم بعد ذلك عفاعن اهل مكة . وعفا عن أسرى حنين . ومن المعروف ان عقوبة هؤلاء جائت لأنهم كانواعلى عهد ونقضوه ولم تحدث قبلها ولا بعدها ثانية .
> 
> اما الأسلام الذي اعرفه فهو الإسلام الذي يمنع الرجل فيه اللقمة نم بيته ليطعم اسيره مكا حدث مع اسرى بدر.
> 
> إنظر اخي إلىالرقي الإخلاقي المتناهي .
> ...


أخي الكريم
غفر الله لنا
في الأسلام
قرأن وسنة
تشريع لا استثناء
الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هو قدوة لنا في أفعاله
وكل فعل منه له ظروفه ودوافعه
ونحن نقتدى به
لكن لا يمكن ابدا ان نصف عمل من اعماله علية الصلاة والسلام بانه استثناء
والله أعلم

كل الود

----------


## أسد

تذكرت عند قراءتي لذاك الموضوع 
قول شاعر النيل 
أنا لولا أن لـي مـن أمتي * * * خـاذلا ًمـا بت أشكـو النـوبا
أمــة قــد فت في ساعدها * * * بغضها الأهـل وحب الغربـا



ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

وتذكرت أيضا حديث النبي المجتبي والرسول المصطفي والصادق المصدوق الذي لا ينطق عن الهوي 

[ من أمن رجلا على دمه فقتله فأنا بريء من القاتل و إن كان المقتول كافرا ] حديث صحيح. انظر حديث رقم: 6103 في صحيح الجامع , وانظر أيضا صحيح الترغيب والترهيب - المجلد الثالث - حديث رقم 3007 ,,, 

يالله يا الله ......  تمنياتنا لو ترجم هذا الحديث بكل اللغات ليعلم أعدائنا ما هو حقيقة  ديننا  .... ليعلموا أن نبينا - صلي الله عليه وسلم - هو أول من بين للدماء حرمتها   

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وتذكرت أيضا عند قراءتي لثنايا الموضوع وهذا المعترك النقاشي والحواري .. أقوال النبي - صلي الله عليه وسلم - 

((  ما ضل قوم بعد هدى كانوا عليه إلا أوتوا الجدل )) حديث حسن. انظر حديث رقم: 5633 في صحيح الجامع. 

(( أنا زعيم بيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء و إن كان محقا و بيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب و إن كان مازحا و بيت في أعلى الجنة لمن حسن خلقه )) ?حديث حسن. انظر حديث رقم: 1464 في صحيح الجامع.



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تذكرت أيضا المثل الشعبي الذي يقول 
[ لو جابوا للمجنون ألف عقل علي عقله لختار عقله ]

----------


## قلب الليل

بارك الله فيك
واحسن اليك بنيتك
ولكن  لا ارى اخي هنا من امنته على دمه
بل هم اعداء طغاه
والجدل غير النقاش اخي
هكذا ارى  :: 

كل الود

----------


## الصاعق

*ما ارى ان اسئلتك تشبه ما طرحته الأخ شعيلة وقد اجبت عليه بفضل الله تفصيلاً فلا جدوى من التكرار في الإجابة واسـتأذنك ان ترجع لمناقشتي معها 
دمت بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

*عزيزي اسد 

تأخرت علينا كثيراً يارجل*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اخي الكريم
> اما قال المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام
> كالقابض على الجمر 
> ابشر والله
> ام هذا الجمر مقتاح الجنة
> ارجو ان اكون اوزجت 
> 
> كل الود


لن أسمح بنفسي أن أرد على مداخلاتك وردك على الزملاء حيث أنك لست كاتب الموضوع ومن التأدب أن ارد على كاتب الموضوع أو ناقله وأن لاأترك الموضوع وكاتبه وأرد على الردود .

ولكن سأسمح لنفسي أن اقدم النصيحة فكما تفضلت وذكرت عرفت أنك تؤمن بأن الدين النصيحة ونصيحتي هنا عبارة عن تذكير وتوضيح ...

لم يأت بعد أخي الفاضل زمن القابضون على الجمر الذي أخبرنا عنهم رسولنا ومعلمنا صلوات لله عليه وسلامه 
فأى شخص وحتى الآن يستطيع أن يذهب لتأدية الصلاة بالمسجد داخل أمريكا وليس ببلادنا وحسب
هذا الزمن لم يأتي وأصحاب هذا الزمن ليس من تتحدث عنهم على حد تفكيري الذي قد يكون خاطئاً ...
أم أن بعضنا يحاول أن يدخل نفسه في ذمرتهم بأى شكل من الأشكال ؟ 


--------------

هل تعرف صديقي المؤمن المطلع على الدين جيداً أول ثلاثة سيدخلون جهنم نجانا الله منها برحمته ومغفرته لأن ليس منا من سيدخل الجنة بصالح عمله مهما كان ...
من المؤكد أنك تعرفهم حيث بدا لي جيداً أنك تعرف الدين جيداً وأنك قارئ ومطلع وتضع نفسك في مصاف الدعاة أو حتى المذكرين ...

إن من ضمن هؤلاء الثلاثة أخي الفاضل (رجل مات في نظر الناس وفي نظر الكتبة والملائكة شهيداً حيث أن الله وحده عز شأنه وجل جلاله هو على عباده شهيد والباقي رقباء ولايعلم النية ومافي الضمائر سوى الله سبحانه وتعالى )
برجاء ذكر الحديث إن كنت تعرفه أو تسمح لي أن أذكره إن كان لم يقابلك أثناء إطلاعك .

هدانا الله وإياك إلى الصواب

----------


## قلب الليل

> لن أسمح بنفسي أن أرد على مداخلاتك وردك على الزملاء حيث أنك لست كاتب الموضوع ومن التأدب أن ارد على كاتب الموضوع أو ناقله وأن لاأترك الموضوع وكاتبه وأرد على الردود .
> 
> ولكن سأسمح لنفسي أن اقدم النصيحة فكما تفضلت وذكرت عرفت أنك تؤمن بأن الدين النصيحة ونصيحتي هنا عبارة عن تذكير وتوضيح ...
> 
> لم يأت بعد أخي الفاضل زمن القابضون على الجمر الذي أخبرنا عنهم رسولنا ومعلمنا صلوات لله عليه وسلامه 
> فأى شخص وحتى الآن يستطيع أن يذهب لتأدية الصلاة بالمسجد داخل أمريكا وليس ببلادنا وحسب
> هذا الزمن لم يأتي وأصحاب هذا الزمن ليس من تتحدث عنهم على حد تفكيري الذي قد يكون خاطئاً ...
> أم أن بعضنا يحاول أن يدخل نفسه في ذمرتهم بأى شكل من الأشكال ؟ 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا ادري كيف لاتسمح لنفسك بالرد
ثم ترد  :: 
الأمر الأخر لا اظن ان الرد الذي نقلته كان لك أو يعينك
الأمر الأخير
اما وقد اعتبرتني داعية
ولست كذلك وان كنت اسأل الله أن اكون كذلك وأن اكون عند حسن الظن  :: 
فلن اناقشك حتى اكون داعية فعلا 

كل الود

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لا ادري كيف لاتسمح لنفسك بالرد
> ثم ترد 
> الأمر الأخر لا اظن ان الرد الذي نقلته كان لك أو يعينك
> الأمر الأخير
> اما وقد اعتبرتني داعية
> ولست كذلك وان كنت اسأل الله أن اكون كذلك وأن اكون عند حسن الظن 
> فلن اناقشك حتى اكون داعية فعلا 
> 
> كل الود


لم أرد على مداخلاتك وردودك على بعض الأعضاء كما لم أسمح بها ، فهم الأولى  أن يردون بأنفسهم ،  ولكني طرحت مداخلتي على هيئة نصيحة وإستفسار ويبدو لي أنك لم تفهم النصيحة وهل أقتنعت أن زمن القابضون على الجمر لم يحن بعد !!!! وكذلك لم تجيب على الإستفسار وكذلك لم ترد على المداخلة الموجهة لك وماجاء بها من أسئلة أو إستفسارات وهل تعرف الحديث الشريف وهل فهمت القصد من سرده أو الإستشهاد به ولماذا ؟
!!!!!!!

----------


## أم نور

الأخ الفاضل قلب الليل


من يصلح ان نقدمه نموذج للإسلام ؟ 

سؤال جيد الطرح 

الأسهل بداية ان نستبعد من لا يصلح ثم ننتقى أفضل من نقدمه كصورة للإسلام 

بداية نستبعد العصابات الإرهابية قتلة المسلمين 

ثم نرشح بعد ذلك 

خير مثل للأسلام هو المصطفى صلىا لله عليه وسلم 

والذي بلغ الحزن على النصارى بقلبه كل مبلغ حتى واساه رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى بقوله 

*فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفاً*

او الصحابة الأبرار رضوان الله عليهم 

عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه والذي حمى دار عبادة النصارى ( الكنيسة ) عندما رفض ان يصلى فيها حتى لا يتخذها المسلمون مسجداً.

عبيدة بن ابي الجراح الذي رد الجزية لأهل الشام لما اضطر إلى الإنسحاب امام الروم 

عمر بن عبد العزيز الذي اشتكى اليه الترك ان جيش المسلمين لم ينذرهم قبل الهجوم علىالمدينة فحكم على جيش المسلمين بالخروج منها 

صلاح الدين الذي اخرج الصليبين من القدس ثم ضرب اروع الأمثلة على خلق الإسلام في معاملتهم بعدما اسروا

من والعصر الحديث لم تخل القائمة من الشيوخ الأجلاء

فضيلة الإمام محمد متولى الشعراوي رحمه الله 

الشيخ الجليل عبد الحليم محمود رحمه الله 

ومن شبان العصر الحديث الشيخ اليمنى على الجفرى جزاه الله كل خير

الأستاذ عمرو خالد 

ولن تعدم الأمة الإسلامية نماذج مشرفة تعبر عن الروح السامية للإسلام

----------


## المفكر

> اولا علمنا الاسلام ان نقف بجانب المظلومين وليس بجانب الظالم وان نناصر اخواننا المسلمين لا نقف ضدهم وكل مسلم خائن يستحق القتل وهم لم يبيحوا دماء المسلمين والمسلم الذي يموت برصاصة اخيه الخاظئه اثناء الحرب فهو شهيد
> 
> 
> وتسأل ماذا فعلوا .......هم الوحيدين من بعد سلفنا الصالح من قال للصليبيين لا من قالها غيرهم؟
> 
> بالله عليك اجبني 
> 
> ماذا فعلت انت؟
> 
> ...


*الأخت العزيزه*
*علمنا الإسلام أن نقف بجانب المظلومين*
*إذا فلنفجر محلات المسلمين الموحدين*
*إذا فلنضرب من يبحث عن العمل من فقراء المسلمين؟؟؟؟*
*أهذا هو ما نبغي؟ عموما*
*المسلم الذي يموت برصاص أخيه فهو شهيد*
*إذا فلنقتل بعضنا جميعا على أساس أننا كلنا سنصبح شهداء*
*من غير المعقول أن أقتل عشرات المسلمين في عمليه كي أقتل من بينهم أجنبي أو اثنان*
*ويا ليتها حربا*
*العدو أمامكم انتم في فلسطين*
*العدو في العراق* 
*من يريد أن يجاهد حق الجهاد فليلاقي العدو وجها لوجه*
*لا أن يأتي في بلاد ليس بها جيشا من الأعداء ويريق دم أبنائها*
*فبل أن يريقوا دماء المدنيين فليقاتلوا جيوش الصهاينه* 
*وإلا فهم أباحو دمائنا*
*فنحن في مصر ذقنا العذاب من هؤلاء*
*فأنتي ولكي الله وليكن في عونك أهلك شهداء*
*لكننا أهلنا الذين يقتلوا على يد تنظيم القاعده*
*هل أهلنا كفار*
*هل نحن أعداء*
*ثم أنك تقولين أنهم هم الذين واجهوا الصليبيين بعد السلف*
*وهل قام السلف بعمليات داخل أرض المسلمين*
*هل قتل المسلمين*
*هل تذكرين ماذا فعل صلاح الدين عند دخوله القدس*
*ووقت الحرب*
*هذه هي أخلاق المجاهد المسلم* 
*ثم أنك ألقيت علي بوابل من التهم سامحك الله*
*أنا ولله الحمد فعلت ما يرضيني أمام الله وتقدمت بكل عون أستطيع أن أقدمه للأخوة في فلسطين*
*وليس من حقك أن ترميني بأتهامات*
*والمضحك أنك بعدما قيمنيني تقولين*
اخي ارجو منك قبل ان تقيم احد ان الانسان يقيم نفسه وبارك الله بامرءً عرف قدر نفسه
*لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد*
*أختي أنت لا تشعرين بمرارة ما فعله هؤلاء بنا*
*لأنهم ليسوا هم أعدائك*
*أما نحن فعدونا الصهيوني مشترك*
*لكن هؤلاء أعدائنا نحن فقط؟*
*هل نحن نحزن على أخواننا الذين يراق دمهم كل يوم في فلسطين*
*وإخواننا لا يلقون لشهدائنا بالا*

----------


## قلب الليل

> الأخ الفاضل قلب الليل
> 
> 
> من يصلح ان نقدمه نموذج للإسلام ؟ 
> 
> سؤال جيد الطرح 
> 
> الأسهل بداية ان نستبعد من لا يصلح ثم ننتقى أفضل من نقدمه كصورة للإسلام 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة
وسأحدد مجلنا بعصرنا الذي نعيش
ذكرتي اسماء اكن لها احترام وود
ولكن
هل علمتي أختاه
ذروة سنام الاسلام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,,,
يبدو لي أن الأخ قلب الليل يتجنب أن يناقشني لعلة معينة لاأعلمها وبدأ يرد على من تحدث بعدي وكانت أختنا الغالية أم نور وقد رد عليها رداً لم أفهمه جيداً ربما لأنني لست ممن يعلمون ببواطن الأمور وربما أبدو ضعيف الحجة والمنطق ولاأستحق أن أتداخل بالحوار الذي سبق وأن أنهيته مع الكاتب الأصلي الذي إعتذر عن قناعه وبادلته الإحترام والود وزال الخلاف في الرأي بما لم يفسد للود قضية بيننا وأيقنت من ردود الأخوة الأفاضل المشاركين بالموضوع أنهم أيضاً لم يفسد للود قضية بينهم والحمدلله رب العالمين !!!!

ومنطقياً إذا زال الخلاف فليس هناك مايدعو للحوار حول مازال من خلاف لأن ذلك سيعد جدلاً لاطائل منه .

ولم أعهد نفسي الدخول في جدال حيث أٌفضل الجو الودي والهادئ بيننا حيث أننا هنا في النهاية للتلاقي والتقارب كأناس مثقفون أو يفهمون أنهم كذلك .

رأيت اليوم موضوعاً مستقلاً للأخ قلب الليل بقاعة المناقشات أقر فيه أنه إنزعج من الأحداث وأنه له حق على مائدة الحوار ؟ !!!
ذلك الذي أنتهي .

أخي الفاضل قلب الليل يقول لي :- بهذا الموضوع 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=36962

يقول لي رداً على سؤالين سألتهما له بهدف واضح 






> عن سؤالك الأول
> لا والله لو علمت اني على خطأ لوجدت هذا مني بالرد العريض
> اكيد انك لا تعرفني على الحقيقة
> ولكن ثق تماما اني من انصار قول الحق مهما كان الثمن
> ولكن
> حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك
> بل أقول لك لو انني لا احب الخير لكم ما الذي يدفعني لمقارعة الحجج 
> هل تعتقد ان النقاش لمجرد النقاش امر مفيد
> بل هذا هو الجدل الي نهينا عنه
> ...


والمحصلة المرجوة إذاً هى مقارعة الحجج لأمور محسومه أصلاً ...

وهل هكذا يكون الجدل الذي نٌهينا عنه  ::  
أم يكون حواراً الهدف منه لايعلمه سوى الله المطلع على الضمائر .

أخي الفاضل
لك كل مساحة الحوار ولي أن أقتنع عملاً بالمبدأ الذي افترضته بموضوعك المستقل
ناقشني وإياك أن تعارضني
لك كل المساحة أخي الفاضل أقنعني بكل الوسائل الممكنة 

ولكن أخي الفاضل علمتني الحياه أن لاأصدق نصف ماأسمع ولا كل ماأرى .
كل الحب  ::

----------


## قلب الليل

وقلت أيضا اخي الكريم
المشكلة اننا نرد ولا نقرأ  :: 
ارجو ان ترجع للرد والاقتباس 
لترى اني رددت عليك ردا جليا
ولا اعتقد انها مشلكتي انك لم تعي ما أقول
انت قلت عني داعية
قلت لك لن ارد عليك حتى اكون داعية
هل كلامي غير واضح
ان اردت ان تحاور فيجب ان تخاطب من تحاور بطريقة افضل
لا اناقش ردا يحمل سخرية او اتهام
وهنا
وهناك
يبدوا واضحا جدا للجميع مكا كتبت وما رددت
ويبدو انك تفرغ نفسك الان لتصيد الأخطاء
حماك الله
استمر حثيثا في خطاك
فهمها بلغت لن تبلغ أقصى من تصيد اخطاء عبد فقير كله اخطاء
يظن الناس بي خيرا واني لشر الناس ان لم تعفو عني 
نصيحة لوجه الله
كما نتحاور نحن هنا
لا سخرية
لا اتهامات
تجد ردا وحوارا
والقاك دوما مرحبا
غفر الله لي ولك ولجميع الأخوة والأخوات
كل الود

----------


## المفكر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*على ما أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع قد طرحته الأخت شعيله*

*فأين هي*
*ولم لا ترد على الأخوة*

*مع إحترامي وتقديري للأخ قلب الليل*

*مع إختلاف وجهات النظر*
*لكن الأخت هي التي طرحت الموضوع للنقاش*

*وأود أن أسمع ردها*

*فبعد أن ألقت الإتهامات على بعضنا*

*وقادتنا إلى هذا النقاش الحاد*

*هل أكتفيتي يا اختي*
*أم تتمهلين في الرد*
*عذرا لكني في الإنتظار*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وقلت أيضا اخي الكريم
> المشكلة اننا نرد ولا نقرأ 
> ارجو ان ترجع للرد والاقتباس 
> لترى اني رددت عليك ردا جليا
> ولا اعتقد انها مشلكتي انك لم تعي ما أقول
> انت قلت عني داعية
> قلت لك لن ارد عليك حتى اكون داعية
> هل كلامي غير واضح
> ان اردت ان تحاور فيجب ان تخاطب من تحاور بطريقة افضل
> ...


سأتجاوز بعض الكلمات التي تعد غير لائقة وقد يساء فهمها وأدخل في صلب المحاوره ...... أقصد الحوار .....


بعضنا يرد دون أن يقرأ وبعضنا يرد بعد أن يقرأ ويعي ماقيل وبعضنا يرد دون تفهم حقيقي محايد وبعضنا لايرد أصلاً رغم أنه قرأ وفهم .... وهم الحكماء منا .....
المشكلة ليست بالقراءة المشكلة بالوقوف على المعنى وطريقة الفهم وزاوية النظر 
... ويحضرني هنا حكمه للأستاذ عاطف هلال في موضوع مغلق بالقاعة السياسية .... 
حكمه توقفت لديها كثيراً ثم تجاوزتها محاولاً .... ! والآن أعود إليها مرة أخرى
وليتني توقفت لديها وأكتفيت 




> *قلت ياأخى فى مقالك المنقول أن معالجة التطرف أو وقائعه تكون بالعقل فهو خير سبيل لإستئصال شأفة كل تطرف .. ولكن لم توضح أى عقل هو ؟ .. هل هو عقل المتطرف أم عقل النخبة الحاكمة أم عقل بعض محترفى الوعظ على اختلافهم ...*
> 
> *المشكلة ياأخى فى موضوع العقل أن الكل معجب بعقله .. وتقول الأمثال الشعبية أن الله عندما وزع الأرزاق على الناس لم يرضى أحد برزقه .. ولكنه عندما وزع العقول رضى كل مخلوق بعقله .. !! .*


 كل الود

----------


## قلب الليل

سأكتفي بالرد في موضوع واحد  :: 

كل الود

----------


## عمر المصري

قلت قبل ذلك في رد لم يعجب البعض
إنني أخشى على هذا المنتدى
ما رأي المشرف؟؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

الأخ العزيز قلب الليل

اقبلها نصيحة من اخ مخلص

لقد خرجت بالموضوع كلياً عن مادة المناقشة التي طرح من اجلها . وكذلك تتجنب الرد على اسئلة بعينها وتجيب عنها بأسئلة اخرى وتتفرع من موضوع لموضوع . يمكنك ان ترجع للمناقشات التي دارت لتتحقق من صدق كلامي. وهذا الإسلوب سيخرج بنا حتماً من النقاش المفيد وسندخل في دائرة مفرغة من الجدل الغير مفيد .

هذه نصيحة من أخ لك واعلم اني لن اخوض معك نقاشاً فرعياً جديداً حول هذه النقطة . هذه نصيحة لك قبولها اوعدم قبولها 

واذكر الجميع بأن النقاش كان يتمحور بعد الخبر مع الأخت شعيلة حول كون تنظيم القاعدة تنظيم إرهابي ام لا نظراً لأعماله . واذكركم ايضاً ان صاحبة الموضوع استنكرت سفك دماء المسلمين لكنها تعتقد ان تنظيم القاعدة ليس مسئولاً عن هذه العمليات وانها دعاية إعلامية ضده . رجاء واصلوا النقاش فيما كان الموضوع يسير فيه اساساً من جهة الأخت الفاضلة التي وضعته .

ارق تحياتي

----------


## قلب الليل

> الأخ العزيز قلب الليل
> 
> اقبلها نصيحة من اخ مخلص
> 
> لقد خرجت بالموضوع كلياً عن مادة المناقشة التي طرح من اجلها . وكذلك تتجنب الرد على اسئلة بعينها وتجيب عنها بأسئلة اخرى وتتفرع من موضوع لموضوع . يمكنك ان ترجع للمناقشات التي دارت لتتحقق من صدق كلامي. وهذا الإسلوب سيخرج بنا حتماً من النقاش المفيد وسندخل في دائرة مفرغة من الجدل الغير مفيد .
> 
> هذه نصيحة من أخ لك واعلم اني لن اخوض معك نقاشاً فرعياً جديداً حول هذه النقطة . هذه نصيحة لك قبولها اوعدم قبولها 
> 
> واذكر الجميع بأن النقاش كان يتمحور بعد الخبر مع الأخت شعيلة حول كون تنظيم القاعدة تنظيم إرهابي ام لا نظراً لأعماله . واذكركم ايضاً ان صاحبة الموضوع استنكرت سفك دماء المسلمين لكنها تعتقد ان تنظيم القاعدة ليس مسئولاً عن هذه العمليات وانها دعاية إعلامية ضده . رجاء واصلوا النقاش فيما كان الموضوع يسير فيه اساساً من جهة الأخت الفاضلة التي وضعته .
> ...


بارك الله فيك
لك اجرالنصيحة بإذن الله 
كما اني اقدم لك شكري
فالنصيحة امر ثمين
ويزداد شكري لك لانك نخصني انا دون غيري بهذه النصيحة 
وهذا يثبت قدري لديك
بارك الله فيك  :: 
ولا اعلم اخي كانت مشاركاتي عبارة عن رد على رد
فان كان في ردي خررج فبالتالي يكون في الرد الذي قمت بالرد عليه خروج
ولكن حقا والله اتفق معك
قد خرجنا عن الموضوع وهذا خطأ
وعيب كبير ان يتفرع النقاش دون الجذر

كل الود

----------


## الصاعق

اخي الحبيب قلب الليل

الجزء الأول فقط من مشاركتي كان موجهاً لك لكن الجزء الثاني كمارايت فهو موجه لكل المشاركين بالموضوع لذا افتتحته بكلمة اذكر الجميع 
هذا توضيح فحسب 

ارق تحياتي

----------


## قلب الليل

> اخي الحبيب قلب الليل
> 
> الجزء الأول فقط من مشاركتي كان موجهاً لك لكن الجزء الثاني كمارايت فهو موجه لكل المشاركين بالموضوع لذا افتتحته بكلمة اذكر الجميع 
> هذا توضيح فحسب 
> 
> ارق تحياتي


وانا اتفقت معك تماما
بل واسعدني اهتمامك بي ::  

كل الود

----------


## عمر المصري

*دأب العرب من دون وعي،، وبسبب مشاعرهم النبيلة،،، دأبوا على أن يأخذهم الإعجاب حتى ولو كان كاذبا يأخذهم إلى درجة تأليه العبد والعياذ بالله*
*وكأن بعض العباد لا يخطئون*
*وكأن هؤلاء لا يحق لنا أن نقيمهم*
*بالمناسبة*

*أخطأ الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه*

*نعم أخطأ*
*وعاتبه الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم*
*أخطأ يوم أن عبس،، وتولى حين جاءه رجل أعمى وباقي القصة معروف لعتاة المسلمين الذين يظنون بعض الأحيان أننا لسنا منهم*

*عجبت من قول الاخت الفلسطينية حين قالت ردا على مشاركة الأخ دراجون بقولها من أنت ومن أنا حتى نقيم أسامة بن لادن*

*دعوني أتساءل*

*من يكون أسامة بن لادن؟؟؟*

*وهل ما يقوم به صحيح أم خطأ؟؟؟*

*ماذا نقول إذا كان الأخوان المسلمون جرموا ما يفعله وكانت الفتوى صريحة وواضحة من الشيخ الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي حين قال عنه ورفقته أنهم منحرفون ولما لا يكون كلامهم على حق*

*عموما فكروا بهدوء في هذه العبارات:*

*هل تأليهنا لبعض الحكام كان سببا في أنهم أذاقونا الويلات؟؟؟*

*هل ما يحدث وإبقاء بعض العبيد عبيد الله طبعا فوق الحساب والمساءلة مسؤول عن تخلف أمتنا؟؟؟*

*من يستطع أن يكون معيارا للحكم بموضوعية على صحة توجه نفر من الناس؟؟؟*

*ومن قال أنهم على حق وأن ما يقومون به هو صحيح الدين؟؟؟*


*وأخيرا ببساطة شديدة*


*من يكون أسامة بن لادن ليصبح فوق الحساب والمساءلة؟؟؟؟*


*عمـر المصـري*

----------


## شعيله

> *دأب العرب من دون وعي،، وبسبب مشاعرهم النبيلة،،، دأبوا على أن يأخذهم الإعجاب حتى ولو كان كاذبا يأخذهم إلى درجة تأليه العبد والعياذ بالله*
> *وكأن بعض العباد لا يخطئون*
> *وكأن هؤلاء لا يحق لنا أن نقيمهم*
> *بالمناسبة*
> 
> *أخطأ الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه*
> 
> *نعم أخطأ*
> *وعاتبه الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم*
> ...


 
اخي العزيز اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اسلوبك الراقي في النقاش وحقيقة استمتعت جداً وانا اقرأ تعقيبك
اخي العزيز لكل امرءً ما نوى

انا العبده الفقيرة لله تعالى انا لست مع ابن لادن ولا ضده وابن لادن عبداً من عباد الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يختلف عن عباد بشيء ومن قال لك ان ابن لادن اصبح فوق الحساب والمسأله ؟ اخي العزيز ارجو منك مراجعة الردود كامله قبل ان ترمي التهم لاحد

ولا اريد ان اتطرق لافتاء لكن لدي سؤال هل اصبح شيخنا العزيز القرضاوي اطال الله في عمره فوق الحساب والمسأله ايضأ ؟

الا يمكن ان يخظىء؟


واكررها من انا ومن انت حتى نقيم اي شخص وليس ابن لادن لوحده لانه لا يعلم ما بالقلوب الا الله سبحانه جل شأنه
اخي العزيز هل استطيع ان اقيمك ؟
الجواب 

طبعاً لا استطيع 
هل تستطيع ان تقيمني ؟
برضو الجواب لا 
اخي كما قلت لك لي قناعتي ولك قناعتك

واكرر شكري لك اخي العزيز


اختك


شعيله 



فلسطين



جنين 


الفداء

----------


## شعيله

> *الأخت العزيزه*
> *علمنا الإسلام أن نقف بجانب المظلومين*
> *إذا فلنفجر محلات المسلمين الموحدين*
> *إذا فلنضرب من يبحث عن العمل من فقراء المسلمين؟؟؟؟*
> *أهذا هو ما نبغي؟ عموما*
> *المسلم الذي يموت برصاص أخيه فهو شهيد*
> *إذا فلنقتل بعضنا جميعا على أساس أننا كلنا سنصبح شهداء*
> *من غير المعقول أن أقتل عشرات المسلمين في عمليه كي أقتل من بينهم أجنبي أو اثنان*
> *ويا ليتها حربا*
> ...


 

اشكرك اخي وبارك الله فيك 


اختك



شعيبه


فلسطين



جنين


الايباء

----------


## شعيله

> * و الله ..*
> 
> *ألف مبروك ..* 
> 
> *و عقبالنا جميعاً و عقبال الحبايب ..* 
> 
> *و ربنا بقى يتولانا ..* 
> 
> **
> ...


 
فعلا ربنا بقى يتولانا يا اخ مبروك

----------


## samy751

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بعد كل ما قيل في هذا الموضوع

اريد أن أسأل كل من يجرم القاعدة في أحداث سبتمبر و أحداث لندن( الأخوة الصاعق و عمر

 المصري و أم نور , ....) 

أريد أن أسألكم: ما رأيكم في العمليات الغستشهادية التي كانت 

تقوم بها المقاومة الفلسطينية داخل الأراضي المحتلة ( 1948 ) ؟؟؟

و ما رأيكم في الصواريخ التي تضربها المقاومة علي الأراضي الي أحتلت عام 1948 لا 

علي المستوطنات داخل قطاع غزة ؟؟؟

أعلم أن الكل يؤيد ذلك لأنها مقاومة محتل غاصب !!!! و لا أعتقد أن أحدا له رأي أخر 

مخالف لهذا ...

الآن ماذا تختلف أحداث سبتمبر عن عمليات المقاومة في فلسطين ؟؟؟؟؟

و ماذا تختلف أحداث لندن عن عمليات المقاومة في فلسطين ؟؟؟

في فلسطين عمليات استشهادية ضد المحتل في عقر داره لإجباره على الإنسحاب و عدم 

استباحة دماء المسلمين ...

و في أمريكا في أحداث سبتمبر عمليات استشهادية ضد المحتل و العدو الأول لسحب جنوده 

من جميع دول العالم الاسلامي..

أحداث لندن ... هم يقتلون أبنائنا في العراق و يحتلون بلد مسلم .. النتيجة عمليات استشهادية 

داخل أرض العدو لإرغامه على سحب قواته من العراق...

عن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام " من أعان على قتل مؤمن بشطر كلمة جاء يوم القيامة 

بين عينيه مكتوب آيس من رحمة الله تعالى """  فإن شعوب أمريكا و بريطانيا تؤيد جيوشها 

بإحتلال بلاد المسلمين و نهب ثرواته و اغتصاب نسائه و قتل شيوخه و أطفاله فهم يعينون 

علي قتل المسلمين ....

 ثم من قال أن هناك مسلم يقتل مسلما متعمداً ؟؟؟؟

كل ما يحدث أن المقاوم عندما يقدم علي عملية المقاومة بتفجير نفسه أو بتفجير قنبلة في قافلة 

العدو يقدر الله أن يكون هناك مسلم و هذا لا يعد قتل مسلم متعمد و الله أعلم ..

لأنه لا يمكن أن نقعد عن الجهاد و نترك أرضنا تستباح و دمنا يهدر لأجل مسلم قتل خطأ اثناء عملية للمقاومة ...

كم من الفلسطينيين قتلوا نتيجة قتل مستوطن  أو قتل يهودي ... أكان هذا يجب أن يكون دافعا 

لوقف عمليات المقاومة حتى لا تجتاح قوات الاحتلا مخيماتنا و تقتل و تدمر البيوت علي رؤوس ساكنيها..

قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام :" قال رسول الله (ص) في آخر خطبة خطبها من تولى خصومة ظالم أو أعانه عليها نزل به ملك الموت بالبشرى بلعنة الله و نار جهنم خالدا فيها و بئس المصير و من خف لسلطان جائر في حاجة كان قرينه في النار و من دل سلطانا على الجور كان مع هامان و كان هو و السلطان من أشد أهل النار عذابا و من ظلم أجيرا أجره أحبط الله عمله و حرم الله عليه ريح الجنة "".

أما اعصار كاترينا فلمن لا يعلم أن العواصف والرياح و الأمطار و الأعاصير هي جند من جنود الله ...

و الله سبحانه و تعالى يبتلي من يشاء من عباده .. فأما أن يبتلي مؤمن ليرى مدى إيمانه أو يبتلي كافر لينتقم منه ...و الله أعلم

 
*اللهم أنصر المجاهدين في سبيلك في كل مكان* 
اللهم أنصر أخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين
اللهم أنصر أخواننا المجاهدين في العراق
اللهم أنصر أخواننا المجاهدين في أفغانستان
اللهم أنصر أخواننا المجاهدين في الشيشان
اللهم أنصر أخواننا المجاهدين في كل مكان يا أرحم الأرحمين


إذا لم تزد على الحياة شيئا تكن أنت زائدا عليها

----------


## عمر المصري

*هذه هي الأزمة الكبيرة*

*من قال اننا ضد المقاومة؟؟؟*

*ومن قال أننا عليها لا لها؟؟*

*هل لديك شك يا أخي العزيز سامي أننا مع المقاومة في العراق وفلسطين ولبنان والشيشان، وأفغانستان،،،* 

*وما أدراك إن كنا مع أو ضد عملية الأبراج*

*ولكن هل حقيقة أن بن لادن ورفاقه نفذوا ذلك؟؟*

*هل كانت لديهم كل هذه الامكانات الهائلة؟؟؟*

*إذا كان فإليك أخي العزيز وأختنا الفاضلة شعيلة*

*لماذا لم يتفضل الأخ بن لادن بتفجير مبنى الكنيست الإسرائيلي بمن فيه؟؟؟*

*لماذا لم يستهدف المستعمرات في الأراضي العربية الإسلامية في فلسطين،، خصوصا أن أهلها عيانا جهارا يقتلون وينتهكون أعراضنا*

*ثم يا أخي العزيز هل سمعت عن مقاومة في فلسطين تقوم بتنفيذ عمليات استشهادية وتقتل من المستعمرين خمسة أفراد ومن أبناء فلسطين سبعين مثلا؟؟؟*

*ألا يفعل ذلك الزرقاوي الذي طبق مقولة سبعون عراقيا مقابل جريح أميركي؟؟؟*

*ودعك من كل هذا*

*هل هؤلاء الناس لا يقرأون عن المقاومة وحرب التحرير الشعبية وإدارة حرب المدن؟؟؟*

*نحن في عام 2005*

*وكانوا آباءنا في الخمسينات والستينات،، ومن قبلهم أجدادنا في الثلاثينات والأربعينات يقاومون المحتل الغاصب..*

*هل سمعت عن تفجيرات انتحارية بهذا الشكل،، وأقول انتحارية عامدا متعمدا*

*أتعرف لماذا أخي العزيز*

*لأن الزرقاوي ومن هم على طريقه يريدون تحقيق السيادة السياسية في الساحة قبل التحرير*

*ولأنهم لا يجهدون أنفسهم بالتخطيط والرصد والمتابعة لأهداف من الوزن الذي يجنب الأمة خسارة أبنائها،، ويجنبهم هم مشقة الدين إلى يوم الدين،، "ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب"*
*قل لي بالله عليك يا أخي سامي*

*ما ذنب المصريين من هوامش الناس الذين كانوا يجدون الرزق في شرم الشيخ ،، ما ذنب هؤلاء يتحولون إلى كتل من الأشلاء؟؟؟*

*ما قيمة عملية مثل هذه العملية غير أنها تستهدف الاقتصاد الوطني المصري،، المستهدف والمنهار أصلا*

*ألا يتركون للناس لقمة عيش يقتاتون منها؟؟*

*كيف يريدني أن أناصره وهو يدمرني؟؟*

*هل سمعت يا أخي العزيز عن مقاومة في فلسطين الحبيبة اغتالت ثلة من اليهود كانوا يسيحون في أريحا مثلا؟؟؟*

*ثم أليس شارون أولى منا بهذه الحرب الضروس؟؟؟*

*قل لي بالله عليك يا أخي*

*ما ذنب أطفال صغار في المدرسة بالعراق يقتلون؟؟؟*

*وما قيمة إعلان السيد الزرقاوي أنه مسؤول عن تفجير في البصرة أودى بحياة العشرات؟؟*

*هل هذا يسعد بن لادن*


*ثم هل حسمت أن الشعب الأميركي يساند بوش؟؟؟*

*هل تعرف أن أحداث سبتمبر استخدمها وبوش وعصابته لتبرير الحرب على العراق،، ولكن يا أخي العزيز هل رأيت مظاهرات الشعوب في أميركا، ولندن وباريس، واليابان، والعالم كله*

*هل رأيت مئات الآلاف وهم يفترشون الطرقات في أرجاء واشنطن ونيويورك رافضين الحرب*

*الله يعلم أني لا أدافع عنهم*

*لكن الحقيقة يجب أن ننصفها*

*ألم تعرف أن هناك شهداء أجانب في فلسطين،، لا أذكر جنسياتهم لكن لعل الأخت شعيلة تذكرنا*

*ألا تتساءل كم عربي وكم مسلم ذهبوا إلى الراحل ياسر عرفات ليتضامنوا معه،، وكم عدد الأخوة الذين ساندوه - أقصد أخوة بن لادن - بعملية استشهادية جريئة لتقول للعرب عار عليكم*

*يا أعزائي*
*ويا أختي العزيزة شعيـلة*
*ويا أخي سامـي*

*أعتقد والعلم عند الله أن دلائل الأمور تشير إلى غموض كبير فكل عمل قام به بن لادن من وجهة نظري لم يكن في صالح الإسلام والمسلمين*

*رايتم ماذا بعد سبتمبر*
* إنها كانت الأساس للقضاء على طالبان، وحكمها في أفغانستان*

*وماذا فعلت الباخرة كول*

*جعلت علي عبد الله صالح يجري كالمجنون ليثبت الولاء الشامل ومضى يقتل ويسجن المجاهدين إن صح التعبير*

*وماذا يفعلون في العراق*

*عموما يا أخواني أرى غلق هذا الموضوع لأنه جدل لا يفيد فكل سيصر على رأيه لأن البعض منا لا يناقش بقلب وعقل مفتوح*

*ويا أخت شعيلة*

*ألا تذكرين قول عمر،، عمر وليس أسامة بن لادن،، طبعا عمر بن الخطاب،، ألا تذكرين قوله"....لو رأيتم في اعوجاجا ....إلخ"  فيرد أحدهم""........ لقومناك بسيوفنا...." وهذا عمر يا اختنا العزيزة*


*وكما قلت لكم من قبل يا أخوتي الأعزاء*

*... لأننا أمة مشاعر أبنائها نبيلة*

*لأننا ضد الظلم*

*والقهر*
*لأننا دوما نشعر بالعزة ولعن الله من جعلنا أذلاء في الشكل لا في القلب بالقطع،، لعنه الله*

*لأننا كل هذا نتأثر كثيرا بكل عمل ما يعرفه أهله بأنه مقاومة،،،*

*لأننا أحرارا*

*لأننا ثوارا من كل جنباتنا نرفض الطغيان ونرفض الاحتلال*

*نعتقد أنهم أحيانا فوق النقد* 
*وأننا أقل ما يمكن*

*وليس لنا الحق في أن نقول أن بن لا دن مثلا لايمثلنا ولا يمثل صحيح الدين*


*وهل تعلمين يا أختي العزيزة أني لم أدرس مثلا أصول الفقه؟؟*

*أو هل تعلمين إن كنت من حملة القرآن أم لا*

*وهل تعلمين إن كان أي أخ عزيز في هذا المنتدى مواطن مقاوم أم لا*

*تلك كلها أمور حتى وإن لم تصح فقد ذكرت لك ما قال عمر*
*قوموني....*
*فقالوا له....بسيوفنا*
*وهذا عمر*
*وهم أو هو من العامة البسطاء*


*ألهمنا الله وإياكم الرشد*

*عمر المصري*

----------


## قلب الليل

نعم
انا احب اسامة
ولا اعرف من اين اتى موضوع التأليه
هل كل شخص نحبه لا بد ان يكون اله
نعم نحب اسامه
ونراه مجاهدا في سبيل الله
ولكن 
سبحان الله 
حتى وان راه البعض انه غير هذا
هل اسامة اصبح الأسوء حتىلا نتفرغ ونجند انفسنا للنيل منه
هل اسامه 
هو في نظركم سبب نكسة الأمة
هل نكسة الأمة بدأت مع أسامة
نعم كل انسان حر في رأيه
لا خلاف جول هذا 
لذا يحاسبنا الله بهذا الخيار
ولكن عندما أقول رأيي
وتقول أنت رأيك
ويقول هذا رأيه
هناك أكثر منا يتابع
لذا انا احدد كلامي 
من يشهر سيفه وهو مقتنع انه اشهره في الحق اقول له بالله عليك
هل يفرق الحق بين باطل وغيره
اشهروا سيوفكم كما يحلو لكم
ولكن على الباطل كله
نتكلم عن حال الأمة
من فعل بها هذا
قبل اسامة بسنوات
هل الحكام على الكراسي الان افضل من اسامة
ان قال احدكم نعم 
فانا اصمت
وان قال لا
اقول له اذا ننتظر رايكم فيهم بكل الجرأة التي تحاكم فيها اسامة وغيره من المجاهدين

كل الود

----------


## عمر المصري

*يا اخي العزيز* 
*كفاك الله مشقة الدفاع عن عبد من عباده*
*هذا دعائي لك*
*وأما عن موقفنا من حكام العرب والمسلمين فربما لم تتابع وجهات نظرنا فيما سلف*
*ولكن حتى تطمئن أننا على دين الحق*
*وأننا نقولها في وجه كل السلاطين الجورة*
*أقول لك*
*كلهم يستحقون أن نشرع سيوف كلماتنا بوجههم*
*وجميعهم من محيط العرب إلى خليجهم*
*باتوا يحكمون بالورثة من الرئاسة إلى الإمارة والملكية*
*وأنت تعلم جيدا يا أخي الفاضل أنه ما من أحد منا يمكنه أن يدفع بهم أو يدفع عنهم*
*وإلا كنا نخون أنفسنا بالأساس*
*المهم يا صديقي*
*لا تحب*
*ولا تكره في العقيدة*
*وفي الدفاع عن الوطن*
*كما قلت لك من قبل*
*لنزن الأمور بميزان الذهب في زمن عز فيه الثمين*
*وغلا فيه السفيه*
*ليكن العقل حاكمنا في البدء والمنتهى*
*إني بالعقل قد عرفت الله*

*وسلام عليكم*
*عمر المصري*

----------


## أسد

> بالمناسبة
> أخطأ الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه
> نعم أخطأ


هذه الكلمة - وأن كان يراد منها إظهار شئ - إلا أنها لا تليق بجنبات النبي - صلي الله عليه وسلم -وفيها سوء أدب مع النبي - صلي الله عليه وسلم -  وفحوى القصة كما - ذكرها العلامة الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره - هي 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوماً يخاطب بعض عظماء قريش وقد طمع في إسلامه, فبينما هو يخاطبه ويناجيه إذ أقبل ابن أم مكتوم وكان ممن أسلم قديماً, فجعل يسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شيء ويلح عليه, وود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لو كف ساعته تلك ليتمكن من مخاطبة ذلك الرجل طمعاً ورغبة في هدايته. وعبس في وجه ابن أم مكتوم وأعرض عنه وأقبل على الاَخر فأنزل الله تعالى: {عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى * وما يدريك لعله يزكى} أي يحصل له زكاة وطهارة في نفسه {أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى} أي يحصل له اتعاظ وانزجار عن المحارم {أما من استغنى فأنت له تصدى} أي أما الغني فأنت تتعرض له لعله يهتدي {وما عليك ألا يزكى} أي ما أنت بمطالب به إذا لم يحصل له زكاة {وأما من جاءك يسعى * وهو يخشى} أي يقصدك ويؤمك ليهتدي بما تقول له: {فأنت عنه تلهى} أي تتشاغل, ومن ههنا أمر الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا يخص بالإنذار أحداً, بل يساوي فيه بين الشريف والضعيف والفقير والغني والسادة والعبيد والرجال والنساء والصغار والكبار, ثم الله تعالى يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم وله الحكمة البالغة والحجة الدامغة. قال الحافظ أبو يعلى في مسنده: حدثنا محمد بن مهدي, حدثنا عبد الرزاق, أخبرنا معمر عن قتادة عن أنس رضي الله عنه في قوله تعالى: {عبس وتولى} جاء ابن أم مكتوم إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يكلم أبي بن خلف فأعرض عنه, فأنزل الله عز وجل {عبس وتولى * أن جاءه الأعمى} فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك يكرمه.
  قال قتادة: أخبرني أنس بن مالك قال: رأيته يوم القادسية وعليه درع ومعه راية سوداء يعني ابن أم مكتوم, وقال أبو يعلى وابن جرير: حدثنا سعيد بن يحيى الأموي, حدثني أبي قال: هذا ما عرضنا على هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت: أنزلت {عبس وتولى} في ابن أم مكتوم الأعمى, أتى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجعل يقول أرشدني, قالت وعند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل من عظماء المشركين, قالت: فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرض عنه ويقبل على الاَخر ويقول: "أترى بما أقول بأساً ؟" فيقول: لا! ففي هذا أنزلت {عبس وتولى} وقد روى الترمذي هذا الحديث عن سعيد بن يحيى الأموي بإسناده مثله, ثم قال: وقد رواه بعضهم عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه قال: أنزلت عبس وتولى في ابن أم مكتوم ولم يذكر فيه عن عائشة. {قلت} كذلك هو في الموطأ.

=====> إلي هذا الحد وددت من إدارة منتدانا - الحبيب-  أن تغلق هذا الموضوع الذى لم – حسب وجهة نظري – يجني أي ثمرة ..... بل أوجد من المشاحنات بين الأخوة ما يمكن الإشارة إلي بالبنان 

جزيل الشكر المتوج بالحب والاحترام  ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
.



*

----------


## الصاعق

*اؤيد رأي أسد* 


*ملاحظة أخيرة لكل الأخوة الذين يمجدون بن لادن* 

*لماذا نكلمكم عن العمليات التي تجري ضدنا نحن المسلمين وكان نصيب مصر منها هذه السنة 4 عمليات قذرة فتكلموننا عن اشياء اخرى؟*

*هل معنى ذلك انكم ضد مصر وامن مصر؟ وموافقون على ماحدث؟*

*وهل مسلمو مصر في رأيكم مهدرو الدم ؟*

*ياخواني هذا هو بي القصيد اساسا*

*اما لو تكلمنا عن جواز عمليات تماثل 11 سبتمبر فهذاشأن اخر ادانه علماء المسلمين القاصي والداني وليس عليها جدال انها عدوان صريح .*
*ومناقشة الثابت والمجمع عليه جدال بلا طائل . رجاءضعوا في تفكيركم الجزء الأول من ردي*


*لاحظوا ان مصر لها تاريخ مع هذه الجماعات والتي قالت بتكفير الحكومة والمجتمع* 
*الم تصدر فتواى مشابهة في العراق مؤخراً بأن الديموقراطية كفر ودين جديد ؟*

*الم ينفذ الزرقاوي عملية ضد الناخبين العراقيين استشهد فيها 70 عراقياً* 
*اعطونا عقولكم كي نفهم كيف تعتقدون ان هؤلاء ليسوا من ذوي العاهات النفسية* 

*بأي حال ارى بالفعل ان الموضع اخذ اكثر من حقه ويكفيه مااخذ من وقت الأعضاء والإدارة*

----------


## عمر المصري

معاذ الله أن يكون قد صدر مني سوء أدب في حق الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه
وأعوذ بالله من أن يصفني أحد بهذه الصفة
وإنما قصدت ما قصده الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه
وهو إنما هو بشر مثلنا ولكن يوحى إليه
وأبو بكر رضي الله عنه حين صعدت روح رسول الله الكريمة إلى بارئها خرج على الناس ليؤكد أن الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه إنما هو بشر وهو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو أيضا قد مات
ما قصدته يا سيدي الفاضل الرسالة من وراء المعنى
ما علمه لنا الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه
وما علمه لنا الخلفاء الراشدون
الله أعلم بنوايا عباده
ثم لقد عاتب يا أخي الله سبحانه جل وعلا رسوله الكريم
ولا أظن أن ما ورد في القرآن إلا ليعلمنا
أن الله وحده هو المنزه عن كل خطأ
وأن أي بشر،، أي بشر ليس منزها عن الخطأ
لا تحملوا الأمور أكثر مما تحتمل فقط لأني أنتقد ابن لادن
أو أني أرى أنه أخطأ ومازال خاطئا
وأنت شخصيا يا أخي الكريم رأيناك في هذا المنتدى كيف كان رد فعلك حين وقعت الطامة الكبرى في شرم الشيخ
وبالنهاية
أنا معك في ضرورة إغلاق مثل هذه المواضيع فضررها أكثر من نفعها

الله ورسوله الكريم هما الفاصل بين ما تصمني به يا أخي الكريم من أني أسأت الأدب مع الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه
ولعلك يا أخي الكريم قد اجتزأت من الموضوع ما رأيت أنه إساءة للأدب مع الرسول القائد صلوات الله عليه وسلامه
لقد كتبت
" أخطأ الرسول صلوات الله عليه وسلامه

نعم أخطأ
وعاتبه الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم
أخطأ يوم أن عبس،، وتولى حين جاءه رجل أعمى وباقي القصة معروف لعتاة المسلمين الذين يظنون بعض الأحيان أننا لسنا منهم

وهذا ما تعلمناه على أيدي فقهاء وأساتذة كرام أذكرهم بكل الخير
عموما منطق "لاتقربوا الصلاة" يشوه داما الحقيقة والهدف والقصد

وفي كل الأحوال أنا أحتفظ بكل ما قلت، ولا أرى أني في حل منه مادمت مقتنعا به

وفي بعض الأحيان منطق لا تقربوا الصلاة يمثل إرهابا فكريا

ويجعلنا لا نرى الحقائق رأي العين

هدانا وهداكم الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح

عمر المصري

----------


## شعيله

> *.*


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> 


 :notme:  :notme:  :notme:

----------


## شعيله

> *.*


 

احترم نفسك لانك زودتها فاكر نفسك دمك خفيف احترم الناس علشان الناس تحترمك



وبرضو ساكته احتراما للاداره بس يا ريت الاداره تنتبه 


*تم حذف كلمة بمعرفة مشرف القاعة*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> احترم نفسك لانك زودتها فاكر نفسك دمك خفيف احترم الناس علشان الناس تحترمك
> 
> 
> 
> وبرضو ساكته احتراما للاداره بس يا ريت الاداره تنتبه لاستهتارك


 :Nono:

----------


## atefhelal

*ليس من المفروض أن يتفق الناس على رأى واحد أو على عقيدة واحدة أو حتى على إله واحد فهذه سنة الخالق فى خلقه .. ولكن من الضرورى أن نتفق أنه إذا اختلفنا لانتفرق ولايستهزئ البعض بمن اختلف معه أو يتطاول عليه .. وتجريح الرأى بالرأى والحجة نقبله جميعا.. أما تجريح الأشخاص فأرجو أن ترفضوه معى ... يمكنك حتى تسفيه الرأى برأى آخر .. ولكن ضع فى اعتبارك دائما أن الآراء قد تتغير وقد تتطور إلى الأفضل وإلى الأصح وإلى الأنسب لأوضاعناومشاكل مجتمعاتنا .. فلا تسارع بتسفيه أشخاصها فيتنعنتون لآرائهم وتخسرهم حتى وإن كان رأيك صحيحا .. وتكون المحصلة هى تزايد ضعفنا أمام أعدائنا وأعداء شعوبنا وديننا  ..

رأيت من الأفضل غلق الموضوع عند هذا الحد 

مشرف القاعة  *

----------

